#ubuntu-my 2011-09-26
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> wb ejat 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<mfauzirahman> testing
<ApOgEE> testing apa mfauzirahman ?
<mfauzirahman> baru setup IRC daa
<mfauzirahman> dah ada reply tue kira ok laa...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> apOgEE : kata nak ajar buat wiki page...hehehe
<ejat> toce ApOgEE
<ejat> ApOgEE: dieorang plan nak buat release party ikut region 
<ejat> i dah suh dieorang shoot dalam mlist 
<mfauzirahman> sy antara dua tempat nie..Selangor & Seremban
<ejat> owh .. 
<mfauzirahman> ejat...kat KL nak buat katne?
<ejat> tanye organizer 
<ejat> huhu 
<mfauzirahman> ejat bukan organizer ke? hehehe
<ejat> sbb x nampak lagi email dalam mailinglist
<ApOgEE> ejat: boleh juga
<ejat> dah x larat .. 
<ejat> cuba tanye ApOgEE takut dia boleh organize
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> :p
<ejat> ApOgEE: dieorang tgh discuss dalam fb
<ApOgEE> ejat: FB aku nyorok2 disebalik tabs... hahahaha
<ejat> owh okie 
<ApOgEE> diskas kat sini la
<ejat> itu la 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: nak buat wiki tak susah pun
<ejat> dah suh dieorang send email ... set meeting IRC
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko bukak wiki.ubuntu.com, login guna launchpad id ko
 * ejat tgh pening nak manage diri skrang nie huhu 
<ApOgEE> pastu ko buat pade baru... contohnya: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mfauzirahman
<ApOgEE> *page
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa yg dipeningkan? banyak projek ke bos?
<ApOgEE> banyak projek = masyuuuk
<ejat> ApOgEE: x byk ... manage $$$ 
<ejat> dah bercucuk tanam beberapa bulan nie 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kata ada bikin training?
<ApOgEE> bleh jadi mcm tuan guru SuMarDi ... 
<ejat> training blom sampai masa lagi 
<ejat> uang diperlukan .... 
<ejat> tp kalau dah bekerja .. mmg x bleh nak buat training unless wkend .. 
<ejat> or waktu cuti 
<mfauzirahman> korang best laa...mmg terorist dlm bidang nie...hahaha...aku just normal user
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: dah buat ke belum?
<ejat> doa2kan la ade rezeki .. 
<ejat> terrorist ? im end user
<mfauzirahman> terror daa...hahaha
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: nick IRC mfauzirahman ni pun ko kene register gak
<mfauzirahman> tgh login kat wiki.ubuntu.com....slow laa plak...belum lepas sign in lg
<mfauzirahman> ok
<mfauzirahman> lepas login...pg kat edit ke?
<ejat> :)
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: kalo ko bukak page baru, misalnya /mfauzirahman ko akan nampak "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: pastu klik la 'Create new empty page'
<ApOgEE> dan isikanlah butir2 peribadi berkenaan ko kat situ... boleh tengok contoh wiki tuan ejat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/fenris
<mfauzirahman> ok dah nampak...tenet kat opis nie slow gile laa plak....hehehe
<ApOgEE> pastu ko letak la segala contribution ko kat situ.. kalo takde contribution, meh tolong aku... kita bikin release party, pastu boleh la masukkan kat situ nanti
<mfauzirahman> malu den tgk korang punya wiki...hehehe...contribution mmg xdo nyo...mengacau kat facebook ade laa
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: takpe, aku dulu pun memula kosong je... boleh la tulis kat Upcoming activities
<ApOgEE> atau Future Plans
<mfauzirahman> kena contribute something dulu laa br best sket nak create wiki page nie...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: kalo belum pun boleh juga... just letak kata2 semangat untuk diri sendiri... at least, kita dah ada plan untuk contribute
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko dok kat mana?
<mfauzirahman> isnin - jumaat : shah alam...sabtu ahad : seremban
<ApOgEE> rumah kat seremban ke?
<mfauzirahman> a'aa...sbb keje kat shah alam...hari keje lepak rumah akak
<mfauzirahman> x larat nak ulang alik bro...hehehe
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> tgk ApOgEE nye la cantik 
<ejat> aku nye wiki dah lama x updte
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> ingat nak ciplak code ApOgEE jerk 
<ejat> :p
<mfauzirahman> dua2 cantik
<ApOgEE> ejat: ciplak je... opensos
 * ejat ade broken link pict
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko bukak mana2 wiki page yg ko berkenan, pastu klik edit, pastu copy paste la...
<ApOgEE> cer cari wiki page Mark Shuttleworth
<mfauzirahman> dah bukak...xkan main paste aje...kena jujur dgn diri sendiri
<ejat> last edited 2009-03-22 20:12:05
<ApOgEE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<mfauzirahman> tgh mengarang laa nie..kalu puas hati br save...hahahaha
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: copy paste template/layout... kandungan sendiri mau tulis la...
<ejat> Is Ubuntu a Debian fork? Or spoon? What sort of silverware are you, man?
<ejat> Yes, Ubuntu is a fork. No, it isn't. Yes it is! Oh, whatever. 
<ejat> huhu 
<mfauzirahman> tgh update 11.10...error nie menda yek...dpkg: warning: ignoring option --foreign-architecture=i386: this architecture cannot be foreign
<ApOgEE> ejat: lol
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko punya ubuntu guna yg mana? 64-bit atau 32-bit?
<mfauzirahman> 32bit
<mfauzirahman> ejat : ko bleh remove kan wall yg diorang gaduh2 tue...x best langsung
<ejat> gaduh ? 
<ejat> pasal ape ek ? 
<ejat> yang mana nie ? 
<mfauzirahman> yg pasal MAC tue...apOgEE pun tau
<ApOgEE> ejat: lol... kat FB
<mfauzirahman> ApOgee : lepas aku buat apt-get -f install dah xde error tue...bila update lg besok kuar lg...tp still bleh update
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: tiap kali apt-get install/update jadi camtu ke?
<mfauzirahman> yup...tp still bleh update..so far xde problem lg...takut ada problem in future aje
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko ada set option tu kat mana2 ke?
<mfauzirahman> ejat : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150290136571461&set=o.31352971872&type=1&theater
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE : xde plak set apa2 option...kat update manager pun just standard setting aje..
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: kasi output $ cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: jgn post kat sini...
<ApOgEE> guna pastebin
<ApOgEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ApOgEE> pastu bagi url
<mfauzirahman> oooppss...dah terbg msg kat FB ApOgee
<mfauzirahman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697089/
<ejat> cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg | pastebinit
<ejat> tp install package pastebinit dulu la 
<ejat> gaduh pasal senjata tu ker ? 
 * ejat pun dalam mac osx skrang nie ? 
<ejat> tp ubuntu dalam parallels ... 
<ejat> nak native tunggu beli HD baru or mbp baru 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: takde kat situ, ko kasi aku ni pulak $ ls /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/
<ejat> nak i remove ke post tu ? 
<mfauzirahman> aku rasa patut remove...ApoGee?
<ApOgEE> ejat: hahaha... aku takde hal sebenarnya pasal mender tu. tak remove pun takpe
<ApOgEE> just nak educate new user... jgn terlalu fanatik
<ejat> :P
<ejat> yeah i like ... 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: jumpa ke? mana output $ ls /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/
<mfauzirahman> Apogee : multiarch
<ApOgEE> ejat: wahaha.. aku try aje, rupanya boleh juga $ sudo yum install pastebinit
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: hah.. itulah puncanya
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko punya box tu apa arch sebenarnya? intel? arm?
<mfauzirahman> so...next step?
<mfauzirahman> intel
<ApOgEE> cer ko ingat balik nape ko tambah multiarch tu?
<mfauzirahman> x ingat laa...bleh remove ke? hehehe
<ApOgEE> kalo takde sebab, ko copy file tu kat tempat lain sebagai backup, pastu ko delete
<ApOgEE> pastu ko test balik ko punya system... kalo jalan ok, ko boleh lupakan file tu
<ApOgEE> kalo tetiba ada sangkut kat apps lain (aku agak ko ada bikin cross-compile ke, hapa ke) ko boleh letak balik
<mfauzirahman> lepas tue just remove aje laa yek...
<mfauzirahman> nnt aku try...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ya... $ sudo rm /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<ApOgEE> dengan selamber
<ApOgEE> lepas dah backup...
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<ApOgEE> kalo tak, sendiri mau hengat
<ApOgEE> lepas tu, ko buat apt-get update/install mesti x kuar dah
<ApOgEE> tapi ko test la apps lain yg ko guna... takut2 dia ada kesan sampingan... sbb ko pun tak pasti sbb apa file tu ada situ. by default, memang takde file tu
<mfauzirahman> dah remove...nak logout kejap...ada keje yg memerlukan aku pakai windows...nnt online aku bgtau result nyer...tq so much
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: welcome
<ejat> pastebinit dalam centos ke fedora ? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: fedora
 * ApOgEE kat opis guna fedora
<ejat> owh okie
<ejat> tp kena check code dia default dia pakai pe 
<ejat> i mean site paste tu 
<ApOgEE> hahaha... aku buat xml config... hantar ke paste.ubuntu gak
<ApOgEE> [apogee@fauzi fedex]$ ls -lh | pastebinit 
<ApOgEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/697095/
<ApOgEE> [apogee@fauzi fedex]$ uname -a
<ApOgEE> Linux fauzi.persiasys.com 2.6.35.14-95.fc14.i686 #1 SMP Tue Aug 16 21:30:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ApOgEE> wb mfauzirahman 
<ApOgEE> ;)
 * ApOgEE nak kuar jap...
<mfauzirahman> ok...tgh test update...so far skype aje yg x detect webcam
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: sebelum ni detect ke?
<mfauzirahman> sebelum nie ok...selalu berskype dgn wife kat seremban...sebelum upgrade ke Beta 2 laa
<mfauzirahman> xpe...mungkin bukan tue sbbnye...
<mfauzirahman> nak try test cheese bleh detect ke x?
<mfauzirahman> skarang msh tgh update...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko ada buat cross-compile?
<mfauzirahman> setakat nie xde buat apa2...lgpun xleh nak ckp apa2 sbb masih dlm beta...nak complain pun x guna rasanya
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: mender tu wujud kalo ko ada nak install multiarch je... dia tak effect software yg running
<ApOgEE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: itu sangkaan aku ler... aku x penah guna.. muahahaha
<mfauzirahman> xpe...lgpun lepas update td dah xde dah error tue...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: bukan lepas update, lepas ko delete... kalo ko x caya, ko letak la balik file tu... mesti dia ada balik
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE : wiki page tue aku buat biasa2 dulu xpe kan...kalu ade contribution br update bleh gak kan
<mfauzirahman> dah delete dah pun
<ApOgEE> menurut apa yg aku baca kat wiki tu: Integrate support for cross-architecture installation of binary packages (particularly i386<->amd64, but also other combinations) in dpkg and apt. 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ya boleh, ko buat biasa2 je dulu.. pastu jom la tolong buat apa2 aktiviti dgn LoCo Team... upcoming Ubuntu release party. kalo boleh bikin pun best gak
<mfauzirahman> rsnya benda nie start lepas aku install gnome shell
<ApOgEE> oooo
<mfauzirahman> tp gnome shell nie xde apa2 masalah pun...so far smooth aje
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman, ya.. sbb ko tak install apa2... mender tu config untuk dpkg je
<ApOgEE> kalo ko install updates utk gnome shell yg relate dengan penggunaan library dari architecture lain, mungkin la... tapi peratusannya sangat tipis... sbb mostly, lib tu semua compiled dlm i386
<ApOgEE> kalo ko pakai arm ke, amd ke, boleh la rasa risau kot
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: itu logik mengikut pengalaman aku la... versi baru, aku pun tak tau apa nak jadi kedepan... aku bukan ahlil nujum... hehehe
 * ApOgEE tengah pakai Fedora... 
<mfauzirahman> tp nie mmg dlm bidang ko...pehal pun mesti cepat dpt fix...aku bukan dr IT background...minat aje lebih...semua belajo sendiri aje
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: takde hal... bidak atau tidak, aku pun x penah belajar mender ni kat mana2 U. memang kene belajar sendiri
<ApOgEE> even lecturer U pun kene belajar sendiri ngan bebudak sekolah yg mungkin lebih terel
<mfauzirahman> hehehe
<ApOgEE> aku dulu belajar ngan bebudak tak abis SPM lagi.. diorg ponteng sekolah, lepak CC, pastu ajar aku Linux
<ApOgEE> masa tu aku belajar kat kolej, tapi aku tadak hal ngan bebudak ke, org tua ke, yg penting diorg nak share ilmu... sharing is caring
<mfauzirahman> ilmu xkan habis bro...
<ApOgEE> ya, tak habis kalo belajar.. dan tak luak juga kalo kita mengajar
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko keje apa?
<mfauzirahman> keje kat shah alam... 
<mfauzirahman> ApOgee : sambung besok...nak balik dah...tenet kat rumah down plak...kena lightning...nnt dah siap wiki page tue aku bg tau
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-27
<ApOgEE> yo mfauzirahman 
<ApOgEE> lalalala
<ApOgEE> bakpe senyap je seme ni?
<lala> lol
<ApOgEE> hi BaDDr34M 
<ApOgEE> BaDDr34M: sebab ko tak register
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: cun... good start
<mfauzirahman> cepatnye ko bace...hahaha
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko tambah la link id ko kat https:://forums.ubuntu.com.my
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko tulis sikit, cepat le baca.. kalo ko tulis panjang lebar, belum tentu aku baca... hehehe
<mfauzirahman> https://forums.ubuntu.com.my..unable to connect
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: mind id I ask, Agharr tu bahasa apa? 
<ApOgEE> ups.. bukan https
<mfauzirahman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mfauzirahman
<ApOgEE> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my
<mfauzirahman> Agharr tue bahasa Arab
<ApOgEE> ooo.. maksud dia apa?
<mfauzirahman> ame: Agharr
<mfauzirahman> Gender: Male
<mfauzirahman> Meaning: The meaning of Agharr name is Hansome, beautiful, distinguished illustrious, noble, Magnanimous. Name of a companion of the Prophet, bin al-Muzan; he transmitted a hadith: "My heart is invaded by unmindfulness and I ask Allah's forgiveness a hundred times a day. 
<ApOgEE> aku keje kat kampeni Iran. Agha dalam bahasi iran, selalu diorg guna utk panggil tuan... cth, 'Agha fauzi!'
<mfauzirahman> Company Iran?...byk masyuk tue...
<ApOgEE> takdelah bro, biasa2 je
<ApOgEE> kat sini, hari2 aku dengar perkataan Agha tu... tapi bahasa iran la. tu pasal aku tanya ko, kot2 ko guna nama Iran gak... hahaha.. rare
<mfauzirahman> Iran pun arab jugak daa
<mfauzirahman> bos ko nama Agha ke?
<ApOgEE> Iran dan Arab adalah berbeza bro, jgn sekali2 samakan mereka... nanti diorg marah... muahaha
<mfauzirahman> forums.ubuntu.com.my tue nak kena register dulu yek...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> slang aje...mcm kite...bahaso negeri
<ApOgEE> bukan nama... Agha tu mcm panggilan la... cth BM: "Encik Fauzi" = "Agha Fauzi"
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: tapi diorg ni mmg marah kalo ko panggil dia arab, dia akan mati2 betulkan ko... dia kata dia persian/iranian
<ApOgEE> not arabs
<mfauzirahman> yo laa...I follow
<mfauzirahman> best laa ko....dpt melancong atas laut
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: melancong hapanya... aku kat ampang ni je
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ko belum register kat forums.ubuntu.com.my ? sila register segera
<mfauzirahman> xkan x de sponsor kot
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: satu lagi, ko dah subscribe mailing list ubuntu ke belum? jika belum, sila pi kat https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-my dan subscribe
<mfauzirahman> done
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: jika sudah, bagus... ko telah melangkah menuju kearah Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team member
<ApOgEE> pastu tambah la kat wiki ko... link2 yang berkaitan
<ApOgEE> ko juga boleh tambah link LoCo Team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam kat wiki ko
<mfauzirahman> camne nak add link ID kat forum tue?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: owh, baru aku perasan tak boleh... anyway, ko boleh bagitau nick ko kat forums.ubuntu.com.my kat situ...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman ko dah register nick mfauzirahman ni kat freenode ke belum?
<mfauzirahman> aku nyer nick mfauzirahman gak
<mfauzirahman> freenode ?  belum
<mfauzirahman> kat freenode nak register mcmne...x nampak pun link utk register
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: sila register. jika tak tau camne nak register, taip /msg nickserv help register
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: lepas ko dah register, tiap kali masuk, ko kene identify... dan orang lain takleh pakai nick ko ni
<ApOgEE> seterusnya, ko boleh la masuk channel2 official yang lain. yang biasanya mewajibkan ko register nickname
<mfauzirahman> pakai terminal ke?
<ApOgEE> dengan nickname yg diregister juga, ko layak utk attend meeting, vote dan sebagainya
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: pakai IRC la
<ApOgEE> kat tempat ko taip ni... ko taip je /msg nickserv help register
<mfauzirahman>  /msg nickserv help register
<ApOgEE> dimulakan dengan '/' tu, tanpa sebarang character didepannya
<mfauzirahman> dah rasanya
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: dah register?
<mfauzirahman> hehehe...nie laa 1st time aku betul2 guna IRC...dulu ikut ikutan aje
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: IRC adalah tool yg paling cepat untuk bincang online
<ApOgEE> kat freenode ni, ada banyak channel group2 opensource
<ApOgEE> facebook tu kategori lambat la juga
<mfauzirahman> aku selalu lone ranger...sejak ada anak nie baru nak berkomuniti
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: hehehe... berkomuniti, memudahkan banyak perkara. antaranya bila ada poblem, boleh solve cepat
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: dan kalo kita nak contribute, kita boleh contribute kepada komuniti semula...
<ApOgEE> aku dpt ilmu ni free dari komuniti, so aku bagi balik la...
<mfauzirahman> i like
<ApOgEE> give and take... kita dpt dari orang lain, kita bagi balik kat orang lain, orang lain tu dapat, bagi kat orang lain pulak... then it spreads like virus
<mfauzirahman> sebelum nie sibuk nak dpt anak kot...bosan dgn sekeling yg bertanya
<ApOgEE> baper tahun takde anak?
<mfauzirahman> 3 tahun lebih gak laa
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: aku belum lagi, lagi la dah 6 tahun... hahaha, dah lali dengar orang tanya
<mfauzirahman> aku x kisah...tue rezeki Allah..kesian kat wife...mulut manusia nie biasa ckp ikut nafsu
<ApOgEE> biasa ar bro...
<mfauzirahman> aku berkomuniti nie pun sbb bini aku buat blog...dia nak share pengalaman dia nak dpt baby
<mfauzirahman> kalu x...mmg lone ranger laa selalu
<mfauzirahman> 11.10 launching nie mcmne? xde sambutan plak bila aku ajak ngeteh kat FB tue...
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: link blog?
<mfauzirahman> link blog bini aku yek?
<ApOgEE> ha, mana?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: mana tau, boleh terinspirasi plak... hahaha
<mfauzirahman> boleh...tue laa tujuan kami pun...http://theinvisiblemommy.blogspot.com/2011/03/my-miracle-baby-story-miracle-from.html
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ooo... 
<mfauzirahman> nape oooo? hehehe
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: panjang juga ceritanya...
<mfauzirahman> tue laa pengalaman kami...
<mfauzirahman> mana tau berguna utk org lain
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: cerita 3 tahun, tak sepanjang 6 tahun... ;p anyway, thanks for sharing
<mfauzirahman> aku faham perasaan ko...member aku pun ada yg dekat 10 tahun x dpt apa2 lg...
<mfauzirahman> tue semua milik Allah...
<ApOgEE> agreed... however, miracle is miracle... so, we cannot assume it will happen with the same method...
<mfauzirahman> berbalik ke ubuntu...tenet slow laa plak...hehehe...byk nak update kat 11.10 nie
<ApOgEE> hehehe... aku tak update pun lagi. masih guna 10.04 kat rumah
<ApOgEE> sbb banyak setting yg kena ejas kalo reformat/upgrade... aku dah customize memacam
<mfauzirahman> dah sayang bebenor laa tue
<ApOgEE> maybe kalo ada masa, baru aku buat... haha
<mfauzirahman> tp gnome shell nie best bro...hehehehe...racun sket
<ApOgEE> dari 7.10 dulu lagi, tiap kali upgrade/reformat, mesti aku kene ejas banyak benda utk mencapai tahap kepuasan dan memudahkan kerja
<ApOgEE> once dah puas hati, bila nak upgrade, kene ingat balik benda2 yg aku setting.. hahaha
<mfauzirahman> biasa laa tue...ko nyer bidang lain...aku just pakai mcm biasa aje...bini aku pun pakai 11.04 lagi...dia x bg upgrade
<ApOgEE> aku pakai utk graphic design, development, dan memacam... so, banyak gak la mender kena install dan ejas. tu yg kena cari time free
<ApOgEE> skang ni x free... aku nak siapkan design tshirt dan beberapa kerja development yg terbengkalai
<mfauzirahman> hehehehe...biasalah org bz...start besok sampai jumaat aku plak kena bz...buat keje org yg terbelengkalai...hampeh tue...hahaha
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> keje orang pun ko buat?
<mfauzirahman> dulu aku nyer keje...dah hand over tp dia x buat lg...last minit bgtau aku...kena laa aku buat...kalu x company x dpt laa duit...hehehe
<mfauzirahman> company cina...paham2 aje laa...org dia x buat senyap aje...tp aku tiaw jugak diorang td...lepas geram
<mfauzirahman> ApOgee : bos ko iran kan? x kedekut ke? x pun boros gile?
<mfauzirahman> aku penah keje dgn bos iran dulu...masa mula start keje...buat sales...tgh buat sales anak bini diorang dtg mintak duit g shopping...ada ke patut?
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: cerita2 begini tak boleh cerita kat sini. bukan sebab aku strict... tapi sebab channel ni ada log
<mfauzirahman> ok ok...my mistake
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: no problem bro, kalo nak sembang ala-ala cik kiah, kene off-record... ;p
<mfauzirahman> orait boss
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: check private msg
<ApOgEE> kat pesbuk pun camtu gak... tempat public
<ApOgEE> ejat: noted
<ejat> tq 
<ejat> papit cakap 
<ejat> domain pun nak terfakap 
<ApOgEE> erk, apa cerita domain terfakap?
<ApOgEE> high traffic?
<ejat> ubuntu-au dah reapproved ... congrate to them .. but x kan kite nak dis-approved ? 
<ejat> xpired kut .. ntah 
<ejat> dia mohon donate 
<ejat> ApOgEE: nanti chair meeting bleh ? guna meetingology tu .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa syarat untuk approval?... 
<ApOgEE> ejat: tak berapa pandai guna
<ejat> active with activity ... 
<ejat> wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa yg kurang pada proposal kita?
<ApOgEE> ejat: aktiviti apa nak taruk?
<ejat> report je x de lagi .. kalau boleh ade sebulan 2 or 3 .. 
<ejat> tu la sfdkl pun aku x edit lagi wiki .. 
<ApOgEE> bagi la info, mfauzirahman pun dah pandai edit wiki sekarang
<ejat> jerantut event .. 
<ejat> adeh .. 
<ejat> ApOgEE: ok ok .. itu la mau meeting nanti 
<ejat> harap2 aku x MIA la waktu 
<mfauzirahman> insyaAllah...
<ejat> mfauzirahman: thanks .. 
<ejat> good to have more people 
<ApOgEE> ejat: tolong senaraikan event tu, aku takde senarai... tu pasal la tak dpt nak update
<ejat> bleh up balik planet .. and add more feeds
<ApOgEE> kalo ada gambar lagi bagus
<ApOgEE> syazwan banyak simpan gambar kan?
<ejat> ade gambar kat fb aku tu 
<ejat> ApOgEE: tu la 
<ejat> jipang ade simpan gambar 
<ApOgEE> jipang sudah bizi... bisnesmen
<ejat> kat jerantut tu ade rasenye kat fb aku .. yg sfdkl 2011 ade skit tp bleh mintak kat hidzuan .. 
<ejat> tu la pasal 
<ejat> malam nie dia ade dtg makan2 with M$ .. nanti aku remind
<ApOgEE> sfdkl punya info, sila kasi... 
<ApOgEE> apa aktivi yg dibuat oleh ubuntu-my, etc... 
<ApOgEE> at least, ada info sikit, yg lain boleh la aku goreng
<ApOgEE> ejat: soalan kat fb, jwb kat sini je lah... malas nak login: baju tu sempat je aku nak buat
<ejat> :)
<ejat> mana2 pun boleh .. 
<ejat> sini kalau aku ade .. 
<ejat> hehe 
<ApOgEE> ejat: mlm ni aku finalize design baju Oneiric Ocelot
<ejat> c00l .. 
<ejat> tp ko leh handle ke on central region ? 
<ApOgEE> actually, aku dlm dilema... nak letak logo ubuntu-my atau nak guna logo ubuntu je
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> tu je membuatkan design tu pending
<ejat> ApOgEE: poll kat fb :)
<ejat> Tempat: Tapak Karnival Broadband (Booth SKMM 20x20) di Taman Tasik Taiping, Perak
<ejat> Masa: 9:00am -6:00pm
<ejat> i might be there on the date 
<ejat> mungkin ai boleh plan release party just to have pict :) 
<ejat> 15 n 16 ill be at taiping :( 
<ejat> bunting byk missing .. bile pass2 nie :( then tanye semua tatau ... 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kalo tshirt sold > 100, aku sponsor bunting baru
<ejat> ApOgEE: ok thanks .. post la 
<ejat> n poll kat fb .. 
<ejat> tp bukan slalu nye kite buat -my nye logo ke ? 
<ejat> trademark x de prob ek kalau nak buat commercialize ? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: memang... tapi mcm Oneiric Ocelot ni, aku rasa mcm nak buat ubuntu release punya baju
<ApOgEE> next time baru community punya baju lak
<ejat> ouch .. 
<ejat> owh okie jerk 
<ejat> kalau ade baju setiap release pun ok gak 
<ejat> wakakaka
<ejat> baju -my aku ntah kemana .. mcm mana la nak bawak ke florida nanti 
<ejat> ade warna itam tu je kut .. 1st baju 
<ejat> huhu 
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> aku ada 3... hitam, coklat, dan putih (yg zulmalc bagi...) hehe ;p
<ejat> seram sejuk gak nie .. nak ke sana .. 
<ejat> oo itu semua ade 
<ejat> ade dalam umah nie .. cuma tatau kat almari mana 
<ejat> hoho 
<ejat> ApOgEE: next uds - Q u try la apply .. bleh jadi roomie ... 
<ApOgEE> hahaks.. kene amik cuti
<ejat> sure fiza jeles kite gie .. :p
<ejat> tu la .. nie pun aku dah cakap awal2 dalam interview .. 
<ejat> harap dieorang boleh approve cuti .. 
<ApOgEE> tarak cuti... kalo aku berjaya keje sendiri, ok la
<ejat> kalau kire bekerja pun lagi cantik .. 
<ejat> next uds on may .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: www.kedaigeek.com on progress, 1st product OneiricOcelot tees
<ejat> aku kena show some effort and more contribution maybe next time i get involved with one of project .. 
<ejat> ok .. 
 * ejat will support u :) 
 * ejat plan more to cloud , server , orchestra kut 
<ApOgEE> nice... thanks
<ejat> + juju 
<ejat> semlm layan youtube previous UDS .. 
<ejat> kat budhapest
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa yg seronok kat UDS actually?
<ejat> seronok ? gain knowledge la 
<ejat> mcm2 knowledge bleh tau .. in the discussion of blueprint or planning for next release .. u one of them .. 
<ejat> u can give your opinion n suggestion .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: technically, i can get it all from here
<ejat> :( .. its up to u .. 
<ejat> erti kata lain seronok ? travel different places each UDS
<ejat> tp tu 2ndary la for me .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: travel, yes... agreed. Meet chat friends. play. 
<ejat> yang penting .. meeting face2face people yang dah bertahun2 duk discuss.. tnye ... chat 
<ejat> merapatkan ukhwah .. 
<ApOgEE> tapi aku kekok kalo cakap ngan mat saleh ni sebenarnya... hahaha
<ejat> bertahun borak ngn jono dholbach n other council n board member .. 
<ejat> time to meet them .. 
<ejat> nak kekok ape nye 
<ejat> that will build your self confident .. 
<ApOgEE> aku mcm gagap2 je bila cakap, kalo email & chat tu takpe... laju je aku
<ejat> aku dulu pun sebatang kara jerk waktu keje kat ampang .. then from there .. building myself to be a better person
<ApOgEE> office mate aku, ada sorang mamat US, pun aku gagap2 je kalo sembang ngan dia... tapi kalo aku chat, laju je
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<ejat> alamak .. nak siap2 nak gie makan2 M$ 
<ejat> :)
<ApOgEE> sila2
<ejat> alamak .. jap lagi ade meeting asia oceania plak 
<ejat> hmmm ... 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ko council eh?
<ejat> x la .. board jerk .. 
<ejat> council atas satu lagi 
<ejat> ade opening .. 
<ApOgEE> ooo, aku tak terlibat kan?
<ejat> tatau la nak apply ke x 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> ubuntu community council .. 
<ejat> kalau ade dr MY tu leh la ko join kasi support :)
<ApOgEE> so, aku perlu/boleh attend ke meeting tu?
<ejat> aku pun x tgk wiki brape ramai yang apply for today meeting 
<ejat> boleh je attend .. ubuntu-meeting
<ApOgEE> dlm wiki ada sorang je
<ApOgEE> amitk
<ejat> so sorang je la jap lagi 
<ejat> might be a quick meeting .. 
<ejat> unless the board / courums nak raise some issues
<ApOgEE> ejat: isu email aku pun x setel lagi
<ApOgEE> cer ko try hantar ke apogee[at]ubuntu.com
<ejat> dah try chat people in #launchpad ? 
<ejat> erk x dpt plak bounce .. jap nak refresh 
<ApOgEE> ejat: rasanya mcm dah ok
<ApOgEE> aku pun cek ni, x bounce
<ejat> huhu 
<ApOgEE> tunggu sampai
<ejat> pulak .. u got my email ? 
<ApOgEE> dha reply
<ApOgEE> *typo
<ejat> c00l 
<ejat> welcome to the board .. 
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> apogee@ubuntu.com now alive .. so i pakai yang tu je la skrg ek ? 
<ejat> fenris@kubuntu.org je jarang pakai .. 
<ejat> hehe 
<ejat> ok dah antar email ckp x bleh attend meeting .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: nak unsubscribe and resubscribe milis
<ApOgEE> lol
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> mute .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: lol, x dpt pun tukar... ko penah try?
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tunggu confirmation x smpi pun
<ejat> :)
<ejat> ApOgEE: tgk dioernag guna bot tu 
<ejat> nanti bleh chair
 * ApOgEE tgh tengok
 * ApOgEE takut nak nyampuk... haha
<ejat> jgn3 nyampok 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> 13 thn 
<ejat> mantop 
<ApOgEE> ejat: board member, camne nak join?
<ejat> tunggu opening .. then get ready for the election .. 
<ejat> depends on councils
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> SuMarDi, e-jat sux la.. kata ada meeting mlm ni.. lepas tu boleh kata aku tak lepak #ubuntu-my pulak..
<mypapit> aku tgk ko je yg selalu ada.. 
<mypapit> wtf adlan 
<SuMarDi> mypapit: aku bot
<SuMarDi> mypapit: tapi bot intelligent punya
<SuMarDi> mypapit: boleh borak2
<mypapit> SuMarDi, wow
<SuMarDi> mypapit: wow
<mypapit> hahaha 
<SuMarDi> lol
<ApOgEE> yo mypapit 
<SuMarDi> wtf ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> wtf SuMarDi 
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: apa kabar dato?
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: jadi ayah pun belum, nak jadi datuk jauh lagi
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: soon akan dpt award dato'
<ApOgEE> kalo dato' SuMarDi tu logik juga
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi seorang bisnesmen berjaya... aku +1 jer untuk dia
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: ...
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<mfauzirahman> yup...tenet dah up
<mypapit> wtf ApOgEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ApOgEE> wtf jemparing adlan LowKey 
<ApOgEE> hehe
<mfauzirahman> tukar modem daru
<mypapit> wtf to all!!!
<ApOgEE> mypapit: berapa mau donate?
<ApOgEE> wtf everyone!
<mypapit> ApOgEE, ooo nnt discuss time meeting
<ApOgEE> ok
<ApOgEE> wtf mfauzirahman 
<mypapit> ApOgEE, ikut bos ejat, dia kata discuss time meeting, baru ada rekod utk submit renewal
<ApOgEE> ;p
<mfauzirahman> sabtu nnt meeting kul bape
<ApOgEE> taip $ date -u
<mfauzirahman> $ date -u
<mfauzirahman> mende aku taip tue...hehehe
<ApOgEE> apogee@apogee-ubox:~$ date -u
<ApOgEE> Tue Sep 27 14:30:50 UTC 2011
<ApOgEE> tu UTC time
<mfauzirahman> mfauzirahman@Dell-XPS-M1330:~$ date -uTue Sep 27 14:32:23 UTC 2011
<ApOgEE> heheh
<mfauzirahman> sabtu pukul 11...Man Utd game...hehehe...pukul beghapo korang nak start?
<SuMarDi> glory glory man united!
<mfauzirahman> glory glory gak...injured player byk laa plak
<SuMarDi> xpa. dlm team ada 20 lebih players
<SuMarDi> :)
<mfauzirahman> team ubuntu nie plak mcmne? hehehehe
<mfauzirahman> off to sleep...2.45am Man Utd game
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-28
<ApOgEE> hello
<ApOgEE> ...
<ApOgEE> heheh...
<ApOgEE> wtf mfauzirahman 
<mfauzirahman> yup...
<ApOgEE> ;) jom
<mfauzirahman> ...
<cheng_jk> ada siapa kat sini tak???
<ApOgEE> ejat: x tido?
<ejat> dah terlelap tadi 
<ejat> anda ? 
<ApOgEE> nak tido dah ni
<ApOgEE> Wed Sep 28 18:24:02 UTC 2011
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-29
<mfauzirahman> en ApOgEE : t-shirt tue dah siap ke? hehehehe
<mfauzirahman> ejat : aku kena buang gnome shell dulu br bleh update
<ejat> :p
<ejat> lepas update reinstall gnome shell ? 
<ejat> tu la .. tegar lagi mau guna gnome shell ;p
<mfauzirahman> x buat lg
<ejat> btw .. its human choice :)
<mfauzirahman> aku dah terbiasa dgn gnome shell tue...kdg2 kat windows pun aku lalukan mouse kat windows start button tp x kuar ape2...rupa2nya aku pakai windows...hehehe
<ejat> :p
<mfauzirahman> Ejat : gnome shell installed
<ejat> :)
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> ejat: 
<ApOgEE> wtf sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> jemparing: 
<sweemeng> wtf ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/?id=10150403038001873
<sweemeng> cantek!!!!
<ApOgEE> ;)
<sweemeng> susah, ?
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<sweemeng> janganlah susah 
<susah> heheh
<susah> susah sebut patutnya tu
<ApOgEE> jgn susah hati
<susah> napa nick tak kuar full ek?
<sweemeng> sini nama chanel ubuntu malaysia
<sweemeng> bukan u-susah malaysia
 * sweemeng runs
<susah> belas tahun dah tak masuk irc ni
<sweemeng> haha
<ApOgEE>  /nick Susah_sebut
<ApOgEE> baru jadi
<ApOgEE> no spacebar allowed
<susah> test 
<susah> oooo
<susah> x pe len kali masuk
<susah> guna nick biasa
<susah> saja je round ni
<ApOgEE> takleh ke command tu?
<susah> nak tengok port nam masuk sabtu kang
<susah> lom test bro
<susah> jap test
<ApOgEE> sila2
<ApOgEE> ha
<susah_sebut> yay
<ApOgEE> wakakakaka
<susah_sebut> cane nak register nik ek
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ko dah order belum?
<ApOgEE>  /msg nickserv help register
<susah_sebut> x jadi order la bro sebab yang ni xde kolar
<susah_sebut> tunggu colar version
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: koleksi bro
<ApOgEE> collar version, lepas versi ni habis... mungkin aku buat community punya design pulak mcm dulu2
<ApOgEE> ini release punya versi
<ApOgEE> takat ni, aku punya koleksi dari tahun 2008... ada la 3 helai
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<susah_sebut> aku tngah tunggu deensokmo punya version ni. kalau ikut stat dia hari ni post
<ApOgEE> ooo... deensokmo pun ada bikin eh?
<ApOgEE> bagi la link
<ApOgEE> kot2 cun, aku pun nak gak
<ApOgEE> ;) buat koleksi
<susah_sebut> http://deensokmo.blogspot.com/2011/08/cadangan-membuat-baju-ubuntu.html
<susah_sebut> dah tutup dah
<susah_sebut> x tau la kot dia ada reserved
<susah_sebut> patut minggu lepas dapat tu - tp dia outstation so kena la tunggu
<ApOgEE> ooo
<susah_sebut> bro memang sentiasa lepak sini ke?
<ApOgEE> ada jer kat sini... 
<ApOgEE> fb leceh
<ApOgEE> aku pakai irssi
<ApOgEE> kat terminal je
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> so, boleh la cover2 time keje
<ApOgEE> wakakakaa
<susah_sebut> ooo, aku guna windows ni sebab kat desktop. x  on lappy. wakakakamasuk irc ubuntu guna windows
<ApOgEE> takpe
<susah_sebut> btw, nak jugak mintak tips guna terminal untuk irc tu
<ApOgEE> kat windows boleh guna mIRC
<ApOgEE> $ sudo apt-get install irssi
<ApOgEE> pastu kat terminal ko taip la $ irssi
<susah_sebut> alaaa...... jap aku mandi2 dulu. lepas maghrib kang masuk sini semula la. 
<ApOgEE> dan command pertama... /server irc.freenode.net
<susah_sebut> nanti boleh tanya lebih lanjut. time tu on ubuntu
<ApOgEE> command kedua /nick susah_sebut
<ApOgEE> command ketiga /j #ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> pastu ko sembangla...
<susah_sebut> ooooo
<ApOgEE> nak cari page lain alt+(arrow kiri/kanan)
<ApOgEE> itupun kalo ko bukak channel lain la
<ejat> yo
<susah_sebut> hehe, malam ni sambung bro. dekat nak maghrib dah ni. aku nak siap2 mandi sume. demam tak kebah2. lepak tol. 
<ApOgEE> wtf ejat 
<ApOgEE> ;p
<ApOgEE> sila2
<susah_sebut> wtf < wow!
<susah_sebut> lol
<susah_sebut> ok, bye sume. 
<ApOgEE> ok, see u
<ejat> mana papit nie 
<ejat> lama x join 
<ejat> sorry2 .. was reading just now .. 
<ejat> adeh .. byk nye la ilmu di internet nie 
<ApOgEE> papit malam je ada
 * ejat pakai os DILDO skrangn ie 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku pun rasa mcm tak cukup je 24 jam nak sedut ilmu2 kat intenet
<ejat> bleh jadi gilak!!!
<ejat> terasa duk MY nie mundur nya … sbb implement semuanya pakai benda sama .. stick only with 1 solution n pricy plak tu 
<ejat> adeh 
 * ejat nak x nak .. kena push gak utk project yg nak POC minggu depan pakai openstack . 
<ejat> tp poc blasah dlu .. hopefully win n can get the project .. then real production baru deploy private cloud
<ApOgEE> ganbatte ejat 
<ApOgEE> you can do it!!
<ejat> 90%++ virtualization kat MY nie pakai ######
<ApOgEE> haha
<ejat> jaringonecloud n telite datacentre pun pakai dot dot gak .. 
<ejat> nasib baik skalicloud pakai kvm .. kire ok la jugak 
<ApOgEE> kat opis aku pakai centos+vmware
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ejat> tau x per 
<ejat> #google stackops
<ubuntumy> ejat: StackOps - The Open Cloud Enabler: <http://www.stackops.com/>; StackOps Community - Stackops Openstack Nova Distro website: <http://www.stackops.org/>; StackOps : openstack in less than 5 min. - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTo-HJodKBU>; StackOps Distribution Offers an Introduction to OpenStack Cloud ...: <http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Cloud-Computing/StackOps-Distribution-Offers-an-Introduction- (1 more message)
<ejat> yeah .. ubuntu r0ck the w0rld
<ejat> bare metal openstack .. using 10.04 lts … 
<ejat> nie tgk consider #google dell openstack
<ejat> aik x leh plak hehe 
<ejat> #google dell openstack
<ubuntumy> ejat: Dell OpenStack Cloud Solution | Dell: <http://content.dell.com/us/en/enterprise/by-need-it-productivity-data-center-change-response-openstack-cloud.aspx>; Dell Unveils Industry's First OpenStack Infrastructure-as-a-Service ...: <http://content.dell.com/us/en/corp/d/press-releases/2011-07-26-dell-openstack-support.aspx>; DreamHost and Dell and OpenStack: <http://i.dell.com/sites/content/shared- (3 more messages)
<ejat> senang .. bundle .. hware come with .. 
<ejat> #google hp openstack 
<ubuntumy> ejat: Tag: "Openstack" in "HP Scaling the Cloud Blog" - hpcloud: <http://h30529.www3.hp.com/t5/tag/Openstack/tg-p/tag-id/69/board-id/cloudBlog>; HP Announces Private Beta Program for OpenStack Cloud » The ...: <http://www.openstack.org/blog/2011/09/hp-announces-private-beta-program-for-openstack-cloud/>; More details on HP's OpenStack cloud coming • The Register: (2 more messages)
<ejat> mari tgk ibm ade x … 
<ejat> #google ibm openstack
<ubuntumy> ejat: Daytona, OpenStack turns 1, cool storage and IBM - Blog - GovCloud: <http://blog.govcloud.com/post/Daytona-OpenStack-turns-1-cool-storage-and-IBM.aspx>; Rackspace, NASA launch OpenStack: Can it prevent cloud lock-in ...: <http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/rackspace-nasa-launch-openstack-can-it-prevent-cloud-lock-in/36850>; Infoboom: Considerations for the OpenStack Migration to an Open ...: (2 more messages)
<ejat> mungkin ibm ade plan tersendiri kut 
 * ejat pokes ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa implementation openstack yg ko cuba lakukan? bleh citer sket?
<ApOgEE> aku sebenarnya kurang jelas lagi ngan openstack ni... heheh
<ApOgEE> aku tau ia ada kenemengena ngan cloud.
<ApOgEE> tapi masih kurang jelas
<ApOgEE> tentang penggunaan/implementasi
 * ApOgEE kuar jap...
<ejat> erk 
<ejat> kuar minum ke balik umah dah ? 
<ApOgEE> kuar jap je tadi...
<ApOgEE> nak balik dah ni
<ApOgEE> ejat: jgn lupa isi borang
<ApOgEE> ejat: tadi aku silap bagi link... hahaha... --> http://goo.gl/CdtCY
<ApOgEE> yo susah_sebut 
 * ApOgEE nak balik umah...
<susah_sebut> aik? 
<susah_sebut> bukan kat rumah ke?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku kat opis da
<susah_sebut> ooooo
<ejat> ApOgEE : ko x post kat mlist osdcmy ? 
<ejat> and other mailinglist ? 
<ApOgEE> nak balik dah ni... mlm kang sambung kalo aku online
<ejat> sbb ko buat general .. 
<ejat> indon ke .. singapore ker
<ejat> ApOgEE ko dah submit planet ubuntu nye feed ? 
<ejat> lepas update .. ko post blog .. sure kuar planet .. mungkin dpt tempahan dari serata dunia gak :)
<ApOgEE> ejat: ya, boleh juga... tapi mcm cuak jer, takut kene hentam ngan canonical... wahaha
<ApOgEE> diorg pun jual baju juga
<ejat> tau x per 
<ejat> ko tukar logo jerk 
<ejat> cover skit 
<ejat> letak MY nye dalam logo tu .. 
<ejat> so nampak la lain nye .. tp 
<ejat> ntah .. 
<ejat> dieorang pun x release lagi baju utk oneiric 
<ejat> :P
<ApOgEE> takyah... aku ikut rules trademark lagi, takleh modified logo ubuntu
<ApOgEE> ejat: cuma leceh nak hantar ke luar negara je... aku belum bersedia
<susah_sebut> canonical mahal le nak beli
<ejat> ala .. ko cakap jerk dalam ayat blog post tu .. community fund raising .. 
<ejat> susah_sebut : baju x brape mahal .. shipping tu yang huhu .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: hahaha, community takleh buat duit kan?
 * ejat plan nak beli baju berkolar kat shop ubuntu .. nak pakai utk event kat taiping 
<ApOgEE> ejat: baju canonical, kurang2 50 hengget gak wo selai... x termasuk shipping
<ejat> kan aku cakap td .. FUND 
<ejat> ye la .. slalu dpt free jerk .. beli la skit skali skala
<ApOgEE> ejat, community fund nak markup berapa?
<ejat> rasenye almost baju yg ade tu aku dpt .. cuma ade bg kat org lain sbb saiz XL 
<ejat> ApOgEE : ikut suka hang la .. 
<ejat> cuma baju kolar purple baru tu je x de lagi 
<ejat> mug .. mouse .. mousepad .. 
<ApOgEE> aku tolak RM25, cukup bajet beli baju (high grade) ngan dye + block 
<susah_sebut> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=879http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=879http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=879 = rm 80 mahal tu
<ApOgEE> ada untung upah print sikit
<ejat> susah_sebut : itula namanya contribute back :)
<susah_sebut> huk2, beli yang macam apogee ngan deensokmo buat je la. 
<ejat> thats how the ecosystem … 
<ejat> then .. cuba la anda fikirkan .. mcm mana dieorang nak sponsor ubuntu members for UDS .. 
<ejat> x beribu2 lemon 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kalo community nak markup, just tambah je la dari harga tu... example RM30 ke, 35 ke, 
<ApOgEE> aku tadak hal
<ejat> tiket flight pergi balik … 5 malam penginapan .. + makan minum seminggu .. nie baru salah satu contoh la .. 
<susah_sebut> paham jat, tapi kena ikut kemampuan sendiri jugak kan. kang kalau nak support sangat sampai miss soru - parah tu beb
<ApOgEE> ok chow dulu
<ApOgEE> mlm sambung kalo aku online
<ejat> ApOgEE : okie dookie 
<ejat> susah_sebut :) 
<susah_sebut> ok
<ejat> susah_sebut .. pakai ubuntu dah free :) 
<susah_sebut>  thanks apogee for the irssi stuff
<ejat> hehe
<ejat> nie dah pakai irssi la nie ek 
<susah_sebut> heheh, xpe, aku bantu spread words tentang ubuntu je la
<ejat> susah_sebut : try la byobu plak 
<ejat> so irssi x terclose
<susah_sebut> byobu guna terminal jugak ke?
<susah_sebut> jap carik info
<ejat> byobu +- screen 
<ejat> enhancement from screen
<susah_sebut> dah siap pasang byobu
<susah_sebut> test
<susah_sebut> hehe, pening aku. dah terbukak 5 window
<susah_sebut> keluar kejap. test guna byobu untuk irssi
<susah_sebut> ejat
<susah_sebut> ooooo ejat
<ejat> ??
<susah_sebut> ada 1 window config aku takley tutup la
<susah_sebut> oooo boleh dah
<susah_sebut> best2
<susah_sebut> help
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<susah_sebut> amende terkeluar pulak
<e-jat> Elop
<e-jat> Fauzi dh kt umah ke
<e-jat> Elo anybody hone
<e-jat> Home
<mfauzirahman> dah.....
<mfauzirahman> ejat : ....
<e-jat> Hehe
<e-jat> On mobile nie kuar dinner n maybe nak g main p pong jap
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<ApOgEE> hi mfauzirahman ejat 
<mfauzirahman> ApOgEE
<mfauzirahman> baju dah siap ke? hehehe
<mfauzirahman> Ejat tgh ber ping pong kot
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: huih, aku baru balik rumah...
<ApOgEE> nak siap baju terus? blok pun belum siap lagi
<mfauzirahman> hehehe...org bz
<ApOgEE> baju kosong pun aku tak beli lagi... baru bajet nak pi kedai sabtu ni.
<mfauzirahman> mana laa tau....hehehe
<ApOgEE> modal x cukup nak pi beli baju kosong ni... tunggu kawan2 yg pre-order bank in duit
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<mfauzirahman> besok aku bank in laa....wakaka
<ApOgEE> hehehe terima kasih, bleh cepat sikit aku beli baju kosong.. huhu
<ApOgEE> aku bajut siap hari selasa.. sabtu ahad pulun
<ApOgEE> *bajet
<susah_sebut> halooooo
<susah_sebut> senyap je
<susah_sebut> exit
<mypapit> wtf ApOgEE  SuMarDi 
<mypapit> oh shit, x nampak notification XChat
<mypapit> shit
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> shitfak mypapit 
<mypapit> ApOgEE, hehe
<ApOgEE> hehehe hehehe
<ejat> yo yo
<ejat> shit fux mypapit 
<ejat> mypapit : domain xpired bile ? 
<ejat> owh okie 
 * ejat pang mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-30
<ApOgEE> wtf wtf
<ApOgEE> wtf ejat 
<ApOgEE> wtf sweemeng_ 
<ejat> wt.. 
<ApOgEE> wtf SuMarDi 
<ejat> smurf 
<ApOgEE> smurf?
<sweemeng_> Wtf ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: apa bikin?
<ApOgEE> apasal banyak sgt netsplit hari ni?
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ytVGhPX22tU/ToVFwpTJnHI/AAAAAAAACaw/ow58TUXmO6w/s800/oneiric-ocelot.jpg ... mau?
<sweemeng_> Tak pe la
<sweemeng_> Baru resign. Duit tak da
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: uih? resign? why?
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<sweemeng_> Dah boring dah
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: apa plan? bisnes?
<mypapit> yo ApOgEE ....notification is back online
<ApOgEE> mypapit: cool
<sweemeng_> Tido 2 bulan dulu
<sweemeng_> Baru fikir
<sweemeng_> Surat baru bagi
<sweemeng_> Bulan 1 baru menganggur
<sweemeng_> January
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: orang bujang takpe... 
<sweemeng_> Sebab bujang baru la berani
<ApOgEE> haha.. kalo ko dah kawin, siap la...
<sweemeng_> Yeah la
<sweemeng_> Kalau dah kawen ada anak
<sweemeng_> Kens sabar la
<ApOgEE> peh...
<ApOgEE> boring2 pun kene tahan... tunggu kot2 ada lobang lain
<ApOgEE> tunggu sampai tua
<sweemeng_> Haha
<ApOgEE> ok lah sweemeng_ , aku ak balik... masih mampu bertahan lagi boring aku ni. sehingga cukup modal nak keje ngan diri sendiri
<sweemeng_> Alrighty
<ApOgEE> see ya
<SuMarDi> yo wariola
<x4nd3r> salam all...
<UbuntuNew> hye...
<UbuntuNew> saya ada masalah driver wireless ni...
<UbuntuNew> anyone?
<UbuntuNew> huhuuu
<UbuntuNew> uhuhu
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-01
<UbuntuNew> halo!!!
<UbuntuNew> sape moderator cni?ade ke?
<udienz> hi there
<udienz> is there any debian-my staff?
<KatieKitty> hi udienz
<udienz> Hi KatieKitty 
<KatieKitty> u were looking for debian-my people?
<udienz> yep
<udienz> is there any zombe at here?
 * udienz waves KatieKitty 
<KatieKitty> i will become a zombie soon
<KatieKitty> will have to go offline for dinner
<KatieKitty> :)
 * KatieKitty dinner time, will be back soon...
<jemparing> yellow ubuntu-my!
<susah_sebut> hello
<manxz> hello
<susah_sebut> sunyinya
<mfauzirahman> xde meeting yek
<susah_sebut> x pasti la. saya menunggu la ni
<susah_sebut> tp sunyi je dari pukul 7 lebih tadi
<susah_sebut> hoho keyperson sampai sudah
<ApOgEE> salam
<susah_sebut> wslm
<ApOgEE> ejat mana?
<mfauzirahman> x tau daa
<ApOgEE> aku baru masuk
<ApOgEE> ada kerja urgent tadi.
<susah_sebut> aku masuk 7 lebih tadi sampai sekarang dia xde masuk pulak
<ApOgEE> so, meeting belum on?
<susah_sebut> lom, masing2 menunggu
<ApOgEE> jap aku call dia
<mfauzirahman> aku baru balik spital
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: takziah
<mfauzirahman> thanks...
<ApOgEE> aku baru call ejat tadi... dia ada hal kat luar lagi. belum setel...
<ApOgEE> orang2 penting malam ni pun belum masuk lagi... aku menunggu mypapit 
<susah_sebut> then kita tunggu bos la
<ApOgEE> ups dah masuk
<ApOgEE> dan aku juga menunggu jipangmenjerit
<susah_sebut> btw, nak tanya, kenapa update manager aku takde options upgrade kat setting?
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ko punya version apa?
<susah_sebut> 11.04
<susah_sebut> cuba cari update manager -d kat bash pun xde
<ApOgEE> ko try check?
<ApOgEE> ko try 'check'?
<susah_sebut> sorry, bukan bash tp dash
<susah_sebut> huhu
<susah_sebut> dah check, tukar normal release kelain2 pun xde option untuk upgrade oneiric
<ApOgEE> aku tgh guna 10.04 ... so, tak dapat nak tolong check kat mana sangkutnya
<susah_sebut> xpe la tunggu official release je la kang. kalau tak boleh donlod je la buat cd
<ApOgEE> ko bukak update manager, pastu klik tab update
<mfauzirahman> kat update setting...notify me of new Ubuntu version..apa option dia?
<ApOgEE> ko tick tak kat pre-release update tu?
<susah_sebut> dah tp xde update available
<ApOgEE> pastu yg kat bawah, ko pilih normal release ke, LTS?
<susah_sebut> normal
<ApOgEE> kat bahagian release upgrade?
<susah_sebut> xde options untuk tick upgrade release
<susah_sebut> dah puas tukar dari never/normal release sampai ke lts 
<ApOgEE> umm... belum ada idea
<ApOgEE> nanti aku fikir
<mfauzirahman> dah select for any new version?
<ApOgEE> status meeting: belum berjalan.... tunggu ejat, jipangmenjerit
<mypapit> ApOgEE, wtf
<mypapit> ApOgEE, ejat x msk lg?
<ApOgEE> dan orang2 penting seperti mypapit 
<mypapit> huhu
<mypapit> ok
<mypapit> ApOgEE, aku x penting la
<mypapit> e-jat la penting = ubuntu members, chief of malayan ubuntu-my loco
<ApOgEE> tanpa mypapit, tiadalah ubuntu.com.my
<mypapit> okok
<mypapit> nnt ping kalau ejat msk
<mypapit> tgh standby xchat kat monitor no-2
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: tolong bagitau aku bila ejat masuk...
<mypapit> wb jipang_menjerit 
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit dah masuk
<jipang_menjerit> hoh
<ApOgEE> tunggu ejat je lagi
<mypapit> ejat nak join approx kul 10
<mypapit> dia mesej td
<ApOgEE> i see... aku nak kuar jap. ada kerja ni, jap lagi aku balik.
<mypapit> okeh
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: apa2 hal, sms aku
<jipang_menjerit> aku belum makan lagi ni
<jipang_menjerit> :P
<mfauzirahman> ble kita set pukul 11 X?  senang sket kot
<mypapit> aku ok je
<jipang_menjerit> oi oi, meeting sempena apa ni?
<jipang_menjerit> aku kaburr
<susah_sebut> meeting jamuan makan2
<susah_sebut> huhu
<mfauzirahman> mengsudoing sesambil tunggu meeting...need to get 132MB of archives
<MakLaN> Assalamu'alaikum
<manxz> w'salam
<MakLaN> Nak buat meeting tak malam ni?
<MakLaN> pasal keahlian LoCo
<meng> tadi ade barcamp kat iTrain hari ni
<MakLaN> meng: oh
<mfauzirahman> dlm pukul 11 karang
<meng> tapi dah pass da
<MakLaN> meng: ramai ke yang join?
<meng> sampai tempat iTrain tu takde tempat nak duduk pon
 * jipang_menjerit tutup telinga sebab tak dapat pegi geekcamp
<ejat> elop2
<ejat> #ping 
<ubuntumy> pong
<ejat> elo2
<ejat> anybody home .. 
<mfauzirahman> zzzzzzzzz
<mfauzirahman> hahahha
<ejat> dah abis ke meeting ? 
<mfauzirahman> aku propose pukul 11
<ejat> abis speed dah balik umah .. 
<ejat> no wonder semua senyap 
<ejat> semua setuju ka pkl 11 ? 
<meng> jipang_menjerit: pasangan gurdip + ditesh mau buat tiap suku tahun
 * ejat pang mypapit 
<MakLaN> +1 11 pm
<ejat> MakLaN :) 
<jipang_menjerit> demmit
<ejat> ????
<meng> at least susah nak miss the next time, buat banyak kali dlm setahun tu
<ejat> ade sesape buzz linuxmalaysia x ? 
<meng> i ade buzz kat g+ je
<meng> the fedora-my people dah tahu abt it dari FADKL sebulan lalu
<meng> and i takde access linuxmalaysia, fossmy tahu ubuntu-my punya mailing list
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
<ejat> wt smurf u back mypapit 
<meng> farnee la google translate, tetek pun paham
<ejat> dah listkan issue berbangkit daripada pihak u ? 
<mypapit> etek
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> ejat, yayay
<mypapit> ejat, dah list
<mypapit> ejat, tak byk
<ejat> okie okie 
<ApOgEE> hi meng 
<ApOgEE> how do you do
<ApOgEE> ejat: jipang_menjerit 
<ApOgEE> mfauzirahman: 
<ejat> ?
<ApOgEE> mypapit: 
<jipang_menjerit> ah?
<ejat> ApOgEE : linuxmalaysia ? 
<meng> okay kot, serharian kat geekcamp
<ejat> sudah rogerkah ? 
<mypapit> ApOgEE, yoyo 
<ApOgEE> meeting kul 11?
<ApOgEE> ejat: linuxmalaysia sihat ke? jemput le ke meeting
<ApOgEE> ejat: please chair the meeting
<ejat> aik .. i ke kena chair ? 
<ejat> bukan u ek ? 
<ejat> :P
<mypapit> nono 
<mypapit> no no.. ejat  la yg chair
<ejat> i kat bawah .. u all kat atas .. 
<meng> ejat pro present kat SFD hari tu
<jemparing> +1 for ejat
<ejat> meng : memandai jerk .. itu hentam keromo jerk tu 
<ApOgEE> meng: +1
<mfauzirahman>  vote for ejay
<mypapit> +1 ejat 
<meng> kena la tu
<ejat> meng : yola yola .. btw .. thanks for helping that day 
<ApOgEE> #status: majority vote choose ejat to chair the meeting. no objection.
<ubuntumy> ApOgEE: Error: "status:" is not a valid command.
<meng> i takde nak cakap ape hari tu pun
<ejat> welcome saufiwahab 
<ejat> ahmad helmi x join ka ? 
<ejat> dia yang semangat gilak nak buat release party 
<ejat> sbb patik akan berada di karnival broadband taiping .. 
<ak47suk1> salam sayang :3
<ak47suk1> =))
<ejat> ak47suk1? 
<ak47suk1> ye
<ejat> sape ek :)
<ejat> boleh ke nak start meeting ? 
<ejat> ke seminit lagi ? 
<ejat> penat nie .. lepas nie kena kuar balik .. drive mcm fnf je tadi dari setia alam .. 
<ak47suk1> ejat :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/199583_10150127650837860_554372859_6277292_532490_n.jpg
<MakLaN> Silakan (ku tak boleh lama, on kat cc ni)
<ejat> ak47suk1 : okie okie … sifu ak47suk1 rupenye .. 
<ejat> maafkan patik tuan 
<ak47suk1> saya biasa2 je :)
<ak47suk1> nasib baik line ok hari ni
<ak47suk1> dah dekat seminggu dah buat hal
<ak47suk1> mana yg lain2 ni :D
<ejat> ApOgEE n mypapit  : leh start dah ke meeting ? 
<mypapit> ok je
 * ejat kena minta izin dewa dewi kat atas tu dulu 
<MakLaN> +1
<saufiwahab> +1
<ejat> #startmeeting Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist
<meetingology`> Meeting started Sat Oct  1 15:02:57 2011 UTC.  The chair is ejat. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist Meeting | Current topic:
<mfauzirahman> aku ok aje...nak buat susu baby jap...hehehe
<ejat> #topic re-approval checklist
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist Meeting | Current topic:  re-approval checklist
<ejat> utk pengetahuan semua … perkara2 yang diperlukan utk re-approval proses adalah seperti berikut :
<ejat> 1) update ubuntu-my wiki dengan segala aktiviti2 yg dilakukan 
<ejat> 2) upload picture2 event yang telah kite buat di setiap negeri or tempat masing2
<ejat> 3) update report kat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/
<ejat> so kite kena update checklist tu then try to submit to council for meeting .. kalau kena reject kite still ada masa lagi seblom oneiric release
<ejat> ApOgEE dah tlg update n cantikkan our wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<mypapit> hmm
<ejat> setakat nie ade nak tanye or berkata apa2 ? 
<ApOgEE> tolong double check...
<ejat> cuma skrang nie yang agak / rase kite x pernah buat adalah no 3
 * ApOgEE hope meng could help to repair my 'broken english' in the wiki
<ejat> tetapi .. content utk no3 tu kite dah letak kat wiki .. so kite kena transfer ke tpt sepatutnya .. and kalau boleh .. kite ade report utk 2-3 bulan dalam tahun nie (2011)
<ApOgEE> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<ejat> #link wiki ubuntu-my https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<ApOgEE> hehe.. meetingology` ni sihat ke?
<ejat> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<MakLaN> Erm penyertaan ubuntumy
<ApOgEE> x masuk pun link
<MakLaN> MOSC2011
<MakLaN> kan?
<ejat> ApOgEE : mungkin dia x echo balik .. tp dah insert .. 
<ejat> ubuntu-my di jerantut 
<ejat> di mosc2011
<ejat> sfdkl 2011
<ejat> jipang_menjerit : tlg check event2 yg ubuntu-my terlibat or ade event2 ubuntu kat mana2 daerah or negeri 
<ejat> #chair ApOgEE 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat
<jipang_menjerit> tahun ni tak sure
<ejat> so ade perkara2 or issue2 berkenaan ngn re-approval ? 
<jipang_menjerit> last aku tau sfdkl lepas dengan mosc2011
<jipang_menjerit> check semula nanti
<ApOgEE> ok, nak cerita pasal team report https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/
<ejat> so kalau boleh .. nak mintak volunteer utk update 3 perkara nie 
<ejat> ApOgEE : sila2
<meng> ApOgEE: page yg mana/
<ApOgEE> sapa boleh tolong aku listkan semua aktiviti yang lepas, utk aku check balik... kalo tak masuk, aku masukkan
<jipang_menjerit> semua cukup..aku dah check
<ApOgEE> meng: page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: cukup kat mana? checklist?
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: link ?
<MakLaN> Ku pernah terjemah manual Ubuntu (http://ubuntu-manual.org/), tapiseparuh masak
<jipang_menjerit> cukup dari wiki sebelum
<ApOgEE> aku perlukan list untuk update kat teamreports pulak
<jipang_menjerit> MakLaN: sekarang dah banyak kena update balik
<MakLaN> Yup
<ApOgEE> ejat: tahun bila punya yg dia nak tengok? 2009, 2010, 2011 ?
<ejat> dalam masa 2 tahun nie 2011 n 2011 la 
<ejat> 2010* n 2011
<MakLaN> jipang_menjerit: mengikut perbincangan dalam milis, diorang nak fokus manual untuk LTS 
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<ejat> MakLaN : utk oneiric dulu .. natty put on hold … 
<ApOgEE> ini event 2011, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities correct?
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: ada lagi kat tempat lain?
<ApOgEE> atau yang tertinggal?
<ejat> jerantut 
<ApOgEE> dan ini pula aktiviti 2010, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities/2010
<ejat> karnival ict pahang 
<ejat> sfdkl 2011
<ejat> meetup with prakash @ abadi solution 
<ApOgEE> 1. karnival ICT pahang: tolong bagi link detail articles/report
<ApOgEE> 2. sfdkl2011: tolong bagi link detail articles/report
<jipang_menjerit> tahun ni aku tak ada gambar lagi aktiviti ubuntu-my..tak boleh nak follow semua :(
<ApOgEE> 3. MOSC2011: link detail article/report please
<ApOgEE> ketiga2 aktiviti tu aku x dpt join... huhuhu... kebizian tahap mak limah ni
<ejat> ade lagi .. event kat UKM tu 
<ApOgEE> so, aku tatau cerita... ada sesapa yg tau?
<ejat> hari ptm ukm 2011
<mfauzirahman> kat USIM ada gak kan?
<ApOgEE> 4. PTM UKM 2011: sapa wakil ubuntu-my?
<mfauzirahman> ada tgk kat facebook
<ApOgEE> anyone?
<ejat> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1855004768700&set=a.1169031299792.2026570.1048240508&type=1&theater
<ejat> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1855121171610&set=a.1169031299792.2026570.1048240508&type=1&permPage=1
<ejat> ApOgEE : sape ? nie la tuan yang sebatang kara ke hulur n ke hilir … 
 * ejat mintak tlg rakan2 sape yang boleh / ada kelapangan masa .. sila volunteer (tiada paksaan) 
<ejat> mungkin lepas nie patik akan bz jugak .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: so, boleh bagi sikit laporan hari kejadian?
<ejat> #action ejat to give date n venue event and some simple writeup about whats going on … 
<meetingology`> ACTION: ejat to give date n venue event and some simple writeup about whats going on …
<ejat> #action ApOgEE need to remind ejat as many as he can :) 
<meetingology`> ACTION: ApOgEE need to remind ejat as many as he can :)
<ejat> kebanyakan event secara pukal aktiviti yang dijalan kan same jerk .. bg cd .. show case .. tlg org jawab pertanyaan n persoalan .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: i mean.... date, time, venue, mission, achievement
<ejat> Karnical ICT Pahang - Date : 9-10 April 2011 , Jerantut Pahang
<ejat> sama je mission n achivement pun .. 
<ejat> goreng jerk yg tu .. 
<ApOgEE> visitor dikalangan ?
<ApOgEE> rakyat jelata? cikgu? murid sekolah?
<ejat> jerantut tu : rural area 
<ejat> masyarakat majmuk 
<ApOgEE> ok cun
<ejat> yang kat ukm : ptm , lecturer .. student ukm n other university 
<ApOgEE> karnival ICTpahang dah boleh add... 
<ApOgEE> seterusnya
<ejat> cuba google ptmukm2011
<ejat> pasal teamreport tu ok ke ? 
<ejat> kalau x de nak tanye or suarakan pendapat .. nak pergi ke topic seterusnya nie ? 
<ApOgEE> PTM UKM 2011 - Date : 19 Julai 2011 , UKM
<ejat> gambar kena godek 
<ApOgEE> gambar?
<ejat> or mintak sape2 tlg carikan .. 
<ApOgEE> sapa ada gambar ubuntu-my at PTMUKM2011?
<ejat> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2199277790339&set=t.1048240508&type=3&theater .. gambar nampak both .. jipang_menjerit tlg mintak kat abg shukri bleh ? 
<ApOgEE> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-my/1078/detail/
<ejat> ApOgEE : i dah add u admin kt loco … 
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: akan diusahakan
<ejat> ApOgEE : nanti2 la u mintak detail .. byk lagi topic .. kang x abis meeting 
<ejat> jipang_menjerit : jgn la akan .. MESTI plzz .. 
<ejat> #unchair ApOgEE 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ejat
<ejat> #chair mypapit 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ejat mypapit
<ejat> #topic ubuntu-my hosting & domain
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist Meeting | Current topic:  ubuntu-my hosting & domain
<ejat> mypapit : dipersilakan … 
<mypapit> ok
<mypapit> 1. hosting mmg kekal
<jipang_menjerit> abe shukri tu susah nak dihubungi sekarang
<ApOgEE> mypapit: berapa mau donate?
<ejat> ApOgEE : sabau .. sifu blom abis list perkara2 lagi 
<ApOgEE> ok ok
<mypapit> 2. domain ubuntu.com.my will expire at the end of october.. usually i renewed it myself, and i'm not complaining.. i can still renew it
<mypapit> just that i'm asking for 50% contrib from the community for the total renewal fee
<ejat> 50% = rm 50 kan ? 
<ApOgEE> haha
<ejat> ke brape harga .com.my skrang 
<mypapit> .com.my skrg offer
<mypapit> mmg murah
<mypapit> ok
<mypapit> about RM30
<ApOgEE> mypapit: berapa mau dari komuniti?
<mypapit> it is miniscule, but i think we can turn it into community effort 
<mypapit> ApOgEE, RM30... ada offer skrg
<ejat> #action ApOgEE : tlg collect dari komunit sesiapa yang nak donate sila bg kat ApOgEE  then ApOgEE pass to mypapit 
<meetingology`> ACTION: ApOgEE : tlg collect dari komunit sesiapa yang nak donate sila bg kat ApOgEE  then ApOgEE pass to mypapit
<mypapit> ok.. that's all from me
<ejat> mypapit: isu planet ? 
<susah_sebut> can i make the donation?
<ejat> susah_sebut : sure .. u r most welcome .. 
<mfauzirahman> me too
<ApOgEE> ok, cun... mypapit email aku bank account, aku bagi RM30 from Oneiric Ocelot t-shirt sales
<ejat> mypapit: cecite skit … 
<ApOgEE> agreed?
<susah_sebut> ok i will check with ap0gEE later for the details
<ejat> or any other requirement from webteam ? 
<jipang_menjerit> renew untuk setahun ke?
<ejat> mypapit : ello .. anybody home … ade ulasan apo yang berlaku kat planet.ubuntu.com.my ? 
<ejat> and the action plan ? 
<mypapit> ejat, accidental
<ApOgEE> mypapit: ada lagi tambahan?
<susah_sebut> kalau susah_sebut+ApOgEE+mfauzirahman donate rm30 - boleh renew untuk 3 tahun ke?
<mypapit> ejat, kene re-install balik.. lepas tu boleh run
<ak47suk1> boleh renew domain lebih setahun ke utk ubuntu.com.my?
<mypapit> ok
<ejat> mypapit : noted .. 
<mypapit> good idea
<ApOgEE> cool.. 3 tahun
<ejat> #action mypapit n webteam need to UP back the planet a.s.a.p , agreed ? 
<meetingology`> ACTION: mypapit n webteam need to UP back the planet a.s.a.p , agreed ?
<mypapit> boleh je renew +3 thn
<mfauzirahman> rasanye ada lg member yg x join meeting bleh donate..
<meng> ApOgEE: go through all the pages in the wiki page?
<jipang_menjerit> memandangkan ade offer, baik cepat2
<jipang_menjerit> :P
<ApOgEE> meng: ada apa2 kekurangan?
<ejat> wb apisznasdin 
<jipang_menjerit> welkam apisznasdin
<mypapit> ok
<ApOgEE> meng: thank you very much
<mypapit> for 3 years renewal is about RM160
<meng> i tak tahu if you need me to check semua pages kat dalam wiki ni ke, tau sebahagian je?
<mypapit> renewal for the 2011 is discounted
<apisznasdin> hi all, sorry terlupa ada meeting
<susah_sebut> boleh mintak donation dari lain2 member yang tak masuk meeting kan. untuk dapatkan rm160. 
<ApOgEE> mypapit: ok, noted...
<ejat> benda2 penting dah selesaikan ? so minta pengerusi yang ada teruskan meeting boleh ? 
 * mypapit ok je.. abis dah
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: suruh diorang email aku, nanti aku buat report
<ApOgEE> ejat: ada lagi isu
<ejat> pasal : release party , t-shirt , & perkara2 berbangkit then end meeting 
<ejat> #chair ApOgEE 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat mypapit
<ApOgEE> release party: cadangan diadakan serata malaysia
<ejat> i kena kuar dah nie .. papehal .. i read balik log meeting .. 
<ApOgEE> siapa nak lead setiap lokasi?
<ejat> ApOgEE : please use meetingology` 
<ejat> topic n action … 
<mfauzirahman> seremban
<ejat> #topic oneiric release party & t-shirt
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist Meeting | Current topic:  oneiric release party & t-shirt
<ApOgEE> thanks ejat 
<anonymouz> Ap0gEE, cdgn U mmg terbaek,
<ejat> #unchair ejat
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat mypapit
<ApOgEE> t-shirt oneiric ocelot telah dalam proses pembikinan... oleh kerana tak semestinya semua hadir di satu tempat, aku cadangkan korang spread je around malaysia, take photo, dan submit kat aku
<ApOgEE> aku jadikan sebagai Ubuntu Awareness 10.11 project
<ejat> 10.11 ? 
<ApOgEE> silap
<ApOgEE> 11.10
<susah_sebut> release party 15hb kan?
<ApOgEE> #action ApOgEE to arrange Oneiric Ocelot 11.10 release party 
<meetingology`> ACTION: ApOgEE to arrange Oneiric Ocelot 11.10 release party
<ApOgEE> ejat: ok
<ejat> ok .. sorry2 rakan2 .. i really have to go .. keep on the meeting … 
<ejat> thanks to everyone for joining the meeting .. 
<ak47suk1> no prob ejat 
<ApOgEE> so, release party seluruh dunia akan berlangsung 13hb Oct hingga Nov 2011
<anonymouz> ejat, no prob bro.,
<ApOgEE> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<ApOgEE> ubuntu-my akan turut serta dalam event ni secara bersepah sekitar malaysia
<ApOgEE> so, korang boleh buat kat mana2 yang korang suka
<ApOgEE> kumpul 2-3 orang atau lebih, have fun, take photo, dan submit kat aku
<ApOgEE> nanti aku bikin report
<MakLaN> ku area ipoh/lumut
<ApOgEE> #action MakLaN to lead ipoh/lumut party, boleh?
<meetingology`> ACTION: MakLaN to lead ipoh/lumut party, boleh?
<MakLaN> wlkem fzlamn
<MakLaN> boleh
<MakLaN> salah satu la antara lumut @ ipoh
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE: release party on Nov at UTM Skudai #openvarsiti
<MakLaN> tempat belajar tengah2
<fzlamn> as salam.. maaf lambat join
<jipang_menjerit> untuk Oneiric
<jipang_menjerit> apekesusahnye nak eja :P
<susah_sebut> cadangan - announce kat loco team pages (fb, web, etc) tarikh tutup 10hb untuk siapa yang sudi nak lead event kat mana2. nanti boleh le aku tau sape lead kelate nyer release party. =)
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: cool
<meng> ApOgEE: i am going through the entire wiki then
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit to lead release party at UTM Skudai, ok ke?
<anonymouz> +MakLaN, kte nk buat event tu kat mne?
<meng> bapak pulak nak sibuk dgn hal die, ish.....
<ApOgEE> meng: thank you
<MakLaN> anonymouz: tak kisah bro, kat kfc pun takde hal
<jipang_menjerit> aku dah lead openvarsiti..takut tak menang tangan nak handle opr :P
<ak47suk1> area n9sape ada? ;D
<ApOgEE> lokasi boleh buat kat mana2, just hang around, kenal2, amik gambar, report ... tu aje
<anonymouz> +MakLaN, kfc taman maju ok tak?
<MakLaN> haha...
<ApOgEE> boleh ajak sesiapa pun join
<MakLaN> anonymouz: boleh sangat
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: boleh appoint sesiapa?
<anonymouz> +MakLaN, kfc taman maju ok tak?
<MakLaN> aku belajar kat SI je
<fzlamn> Maklan kat Seri Iskandar ke?
<MakLaN> yup
<MakLaN> hehe..
<anonymouz> +MakLaN, buat kat kfc tmn maju ok tak
<MakLaN> +1
<MakLaN> fzlamn: ??
<fzlamn> kta org kat Lumut ada seberapa la geng
<MakLaN> boleh turun tak?
<fzlamn> kat ne tu?
<MakLaN> fzlamn: oh
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> anonymouz: ko area mana?
<ApOgEE> ok MakLaN, boleh continue local group discussion later... kita teruskan meeting
<MakLaN> @ApOgEE: Okies... ^_^
<meetingology`> MakLaN: Error: "ApOgEE:" is not a valid command.
<ApOgEE> cool... ada area lain nak propose?
<fzlamn> Maklan: saya bujang, mana2 boleh redah
<ApOgEE> ok, ada isu berbangkit lain?
<anonymouz> MakLaN, aku cdg kat kfc seri iskandar @ sitiawan
<MakLaN> fzlamn: Ok. Nanti kita bincang dlm FB
<jipang_menjerit> tak ada selain nak pergi makan kuih bangkit..lapo
<anonymouz> sbb sitiawan bka 24hrs
<MakLaN> anonymouz: add aku fb.me/mohamadimranishak
<ApOgEE> ok, oleh itu kita tutup meeting hari ini
<MakLaN> nanti bincang lain
<MakLaN> sekkarang proceed next agenda
<wisevoyager> MaklaN, wokeh..,
<ak47suk1> ok
<fzlamn> okay
<ApOgEE> ada lagi apa2 isu/agenda yg nak diusulkan?
<wisevoyager> 1 follow..
<ApOgEE> sebelum aku tutup meeting hari ni
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> nak tanya kpd komuniti
<jipang_menjerit> agenda selit = Open Varsiti 2011, Nov 2011, UTM Skudai
<MakLaN> ada tak sebelum ni satu survey penggunaan Ubuntu di Malaysia?
<jipang_menjerit> ada sesiapa nak buat/manage aktiviti ubuntu?
<ApOgEE> #chair jipang_menjerit 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat jipang_menjerit mypapit
<mypapit> MakLaN, rasanya belum ada
<MakLaN> Ku cadang
<ApOgEE> #topic ubuntu-my participation at Open Varsiti 2011, Nov 2011, UTM Skudai
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist Meeting | Current topic:  ubuntu-my participation at Open Varsiti 2011, Nov 2011, UTM Skudai
<MakLaN> kita as LoCo Team buat satu laporan penggunaan Ubuntu di Malaysia
<MakLaN> buat soal selidik
<mypapit> MakLaN, sokong2
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: sila cerita...
<MakLaN> banyak +ve nya
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...melayan meeting dgn anak aku yg segar bugar nie
<jipang_menjerit> MakLaN: aku dah rangka pelan tu untuk openvarsiti nanti
<mfauzirahman> aku bleh lead kat sremban
<MakLaN> boleh jadi aktiviti tetap ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: masuk dlm agenda lepas ni
<ApOgEE> jap lagi kita cerita... back to topic
<susah_sebut> method survey?
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: kasi cerita
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: ke dah abis?
<MakLaN> +susah_sebut: Questionnaire
<MakLaN> ok proceed
<fzlamn> openvarsiti or survay ni?
<ApOgEE> jipang_menjerit: Open Varsiti 2011, sapa nak wakil ubuntu-my?
<MakLaN> openvarsiti
<ApOgEE> ada sesiapa duduk dekat skudai selain jipang_menjerit ?
<ApOgEE> anyone?
<mfauzirahman> x
<MakLaN> no
<meng> ApOgEE: kat wiki page, kat Activities punya kotak
<fzlamn> nope
<meng> boleh tolong tukar link Recently kepada Recent?
<ApOgEE> #action jipang_menjerit to find someone to sit on ubuntu-my booth
<meetingology`> ACTION: jipang_menjerit to find someone to sit on ubuntu-my booth
<ApOgEE> meng: noted
<ApOgEE> meng: boleh
<meng> i takle edit links dgn wiki access
<jipang_maemo> opps..sori, tukar machine
<ApOgEE> #unchair jipang_menjerit 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat mypapit
<ApOgEE> #chair jipang_maemo 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat jipang_maemo mypapit
<ApOgEE> jipang_maemo: sambung cerita Openvarsiti
<jipang_maemo> ok, basic thing about openvarsiti
<meng> ApOgEE: lain dari tu, editing dah habis dah
<jipang_maemo> same goes with linuxvarsiti..cuma tukar nama and a bit techie
<ApOgEE> meng: thank you very much
<jipang_maemo> jadi kalai2 ada yang nak lead ape2 pasal ubuntu, let me know
<ApOgEE> jipang_maemo: boleh cari sesiapa jadi wakil ubuntu-my kat situ?
<jipang_maemo> MakLaN: standby..ko mungkin kena call balik tahun ni
<MakLaN> jipang_maemo: Huhuh..
<jipang_maemo> sekarang tak ada wakil ubuntu-my lagi..kecuali ejat
<jipang_maemo> fedora-my dah confirm
<jipang_maemo> so ubuntu-my copek2 kasi aktivity
<ApOgEE> meng: done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam/Activities
<ApOgEE> meng: thanks 
<ApOgEE> jipang_maemo: takde ke member ubuntu-my dari skudai/johor selain ko?
<ApOgEE> jipang_maemo: kasi cari sorang dua... yg lelain jauh
<wisevoyager> openvarsiti tu ape pulak ek?
<MakLaN> wisevoyager: Rebranding of LinuxVarsiti
<wisevoyager> +MakLaN, ok..
<mfauzirahman> ooooo
<MakLaN> wisevoyager: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Linux-Varsiti/140693449285453
<ApOgEE> jipang_maemo: dah abis ke?
<fzlamn> Maklan: thanks 4 info
<ApOgEE> jipang_maemo: kalo dah abes, kita bagi MakLaN sambung cerita survey
<ApOgEE> #unchair jipang_maemo 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE ejat mypapit
<ApOgEE> #chair MakLaN 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: ApOgEE MakLaN ejat mypapit
<susah_sebut>  ok  berminat nak tau tentang method survey dengan lebih detail
<MakLaN> ok
<ApOgEE> #topic LoCo team to create report/statistics of Ubuntu usage in Malaysia
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my | | Ubuntu-my re-approval Preparation/checklist Meeting | Current topic:  LoCo team to create report/statistics of Ubuntu usage in Malaysia
<MakLaN> ku punya cadangan nak sediakan set of questioannaire
<jipang_maemo> dah habis dah :P
<MakLaN> dan distribute online
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: silakan
<MakLaN> nak tau
<MakLaN> berapa ramai pengguna Ubuntu di Malysia
<ApOgEE> ok, setuju... 
<mypapit> MakLaN, orait.. setuju
<jipang_maemo> nak tau berapa ramai tak cukup info
<MakLaN> cuma kena identify sample
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: aku x penah proses questionaire ni... hahaha... ko boleh bikin?
<MakLaN> ApOgEE: Ku takde hal
<susah_sebut> sample?
<mypapit> MakLaN, sample... random sampling... 
<MakLaN> (sebab asignment mmg selalu kena buat..hehe)
<mypapit> MakLaN, rsnya nak tau age range, demographics
<mypapit> MakLaN, berapa kerap pakai ubuntu.. pakai kat sekolah/tempat kerja/
<MakLaN> mypapit: +1
<faesal> salam
<MakLaN> tu la
<mypapit> sama ada guna kat laptop/desktop
<MakLaN> kena ada input apa nak tanya
<mypapit> sama ada guna exclusively ubuntu ataupun multiboot
<MakLaN> ok
<mypapit> MakLaN, okok... gua boleh buatkan
<MakLaN> noted
<mypapit> MakLaN, tp ko semak nnt
<mypapit> MakLaN, kita buat sikit2
<MakLaN> mypapit: okies
<mypapit> ahli lain pun boleh bagi idea jugak
<MakLaN> cadangan survey dibuat setiap tahun
<mypapit> MakLaN, +1
<MakLaN> spesifik hujung tahun
<susah_sebut> macamana cara distribute survey tu?
<ApOgEE> #action MakLaN to prepare & process questionaire for the survey
<meetingology`> ACTION: MakLaN to prepare & process questionaire for the survey
<MakLaN> dah boleh jadi satu aktiviti tetap LoCo
<fzlamn> setuju
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: buat tiap 6 bulan ke?
<ApOgEE> every release?
<ApOgEE> atau tiap2 tahun?
<ApOgEE> atau tiap2 bulan?
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<MakLaN> ApOgEE: Tiap2 tahun
<ApOgEE> cool
 * ApOgEE setuju je
<mfauzirahman> every .10 version?
<MakLaN> kalau buat 2 kali setahun
<MakLaN> takut tak dapat nak kec up
 * ApOgEE tak pandai keje2 statistik ni... hehehehe
<fzlamn> buat gak soalan kenapa ada yg dh guna tp beralih kpd os lama (windows)
<MakLaN> ApOgEE: Hehe..
<ApOgEE> ok, action dah masuk, anything else?
<MakLaN> Nanti ku cerita kat milis pasal survey
<ApOgEE> MakLaN: ada lagi isu?
<ApOgEE> mypapit: ?
<MakLaN> ApOgEE: tak
<MakLaN> erm k lah
<mypapit> ApOgEE, takda dah...
<MakLaN> tokey nak tutup cc
<MakLaN> gerak dulu
<MakLaN> nanti pape 1 follow logs
<ApOgEE> jemparing: ak47suk1 ?
<ApOgEE> meng: mfauzirahman ?
<ApOgEE> ada apa2 isu nak dibincang?
<ApOgEE> cadangan?
<ApOgEE> anything?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ?
<susah_sebut> nop. 
<ApOgEE> manxz: ?
<mfauzirahman> no...
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: blindspot apisznasdin ?
<ApOgEE> wisevoyager: ?
<manxz> yup
<ApOgEE> manxz: ada apa2 lagi nak dibincang? usul, cadangan?
<manxz> saya org baru...
<manxz> tiada
<ApOgEE> KatieKitty: ?
<ApOgEE> so, kalau takde, kita tutup aje meeting kali ni...
<ApOgEE> boleh mypapit ?
<manxz> ok
<mypapit> ApOgEE, ok je..
<mypapit> ApOgEE, okeh.. boleh tutup meeting
<fzlamn> conclusion?
<susah_sebut> oh, nak mintak acc no untuk masukkan donation domain ubuntu
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: kesimpulannya, kita ada beberapa topik yang dah dibincang hari ini
<ApOgEE> kita dah appoint ahli2 tertentu untuk follow up action
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: email aku apogee[at]ubuntu.com untuk cerita itu
<ApOgEE> jadi, semua boleh check meeting log dan bahagian action tu untuk tahu apa kerja masing2
<fzlamn> ttg kesimpulan tu nnt ada x buat note ke kat fb, senang baca n rujuk balik nnt
<e-jat> Elo
<fzlamn> ohh okay
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: ada meeting log, jgn risau
<fzlamn> thanks
<ApOgEE> ok, tutup meeting
<wisevoyager> I follow..
<ApOgEE> #endmeeting
* meetingology` changed the topic of #ubuntu-my to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my | Website:http://www.ubuntu.com.my | Welcome to Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal !! | Lets Upgrade @ Download it !! | Lets Contribute to our http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my |
<meetingology`> Meeting ended Sat Oct  1 16:43:41 2011 UTC.  
<meetingology`> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2011/ubuntu-my.2011-10-01-15.02.moin.txt
<susah_sebut> ok
<e-jat> Dh abis ek
<ApOgEE> fzlamn: boleh baca meeting log kat http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2011/ubuntu-my.2011-10-01-15.02.moin.txt
<ApOgEE> e-jat: abes
<wisevoyager> Ap0gEE, TQVM..
<mfauzirahman> first time join meeting..tq guys
<ApOgEE> e-jat: hahaha... aku tk reti guna vote
 * ApOgEE first time guna meeting bot
<ApOgEE> lol
<mypapit> e-jat, wtf
<ApOgEE> ok guys, aku kene gerak sekarang...
<e-jat> Tgh drive ni
<ApOgEE> terima kasih kepada semua yang hadir
<mypapit> ok bye ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> thanks all
<fzlamn> sama-sama
<mfauzirahman> adios...
<ak47suk1> ma'assalamah
<e-jat> So leh weekly or monthly mting lps ni
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE dah email ye. nak tido dah ni. sok pagi aku check reply. nite all. =)
<UbuntuNew> yuhuuu~
 * ejat pokes apisznasdin 
 * ejat pang ak47suk1 
#ubuntu-my 2011-10-02
<bizkut> sux
<ejat> elo bos bizkut
<ejat> mano boh 
<ejat> lama x join sini 
<mypapit> fakap ejat 
<ejat> fakap2
<ejat> x tdo lagi ke sifu ? 
<ejat> so semlm meeting semua ok ? 
<ejat> #google mypapit
<ubuntumy> ejat: mypapit gnu/linux blog: <http://blog.mypapit.net/>; Mohammad Hafiz personal site: <http://mypapit.net/>; How to use apt-get behind proxy server (Ubuntu/Debian) : mypapit ...: <http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html>; mypapit (@mypapit) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/mypapit>; mypapit: <https://launchpad.net/~mypapit>; notehax - A JavaME compatible (1 more message)
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> ejat, semalam meeting ok
<mypapit> ejat, u semak la minute
<ejat> x pe .. i follow jerk 
<ejat> im ### u rulez
<ejat> said by tom the cat
<ejat> mypapit: u pernah buat cluster tomcat ? 
<mypapit> xpenah
<ejat> i pernah buat for IPaddr je .. tgh pk 
<ejat> if apps tu ade bundle with tomcat skali .. mcm mana nak buat .. or terpaksa asingkan tomcat tu for platform nye cluster dlu then baru masukkan apps .. 
<ejat> huhu 
 * ejat really need cloud  !!!!!!!!
<ejat> kirostudio x mau build cloud ke ? 
<ejat> university mana2 x nak buat cloud ke ? 
<mypapit> ejat, of course la kirostudio nak buat cloud
<mypapit> tp xde knowledge 
<mypapit> dgn infra
<ejat> daripada university terpengaruh ngn V#####
<ejat> #google windows migration into openstack
<ubuntumy> ejat: 8.9. Using Live Migration - OpenStack Manuals: <http://docs.openstack.org/cactus/openstack-compute/admin/content/live-migration-usage.html>; 4.7. Configuring Live Migrations - OpenStack Manuals: <http://docs.openstack.org/cactus/openstack-compute/admin/content/configuring-live-migrations.html>; 8.4. Creating a Windows Image - OpenStack Manuals: <http://docs.openstack.org/cactus/openstack- (2 more messages)
<ejat> mypapit: http://www.openstack.org/blog/2011/09/documentation-contributors-styling-ts/
<ejat> jom openstack-my ahaks 
<mypapit> apa tu?
<ejat> awareness about openstack in malaysia !!!
<mypapit> ejat, V###### tu apa? 
<ejat> vmware
<mypapit> ejat, ooo kk
<ejat> university ade infra
<mypapit> yeyeye betul
<ejat> hopefully dpt mingle n get to know staff rackspace kat UDS nanti 
<ejat> then hopefully can bring business to them for consulting our local datacentre .. then we can have our playgroud
<ejat> dell da lama ... then HP finally join http://www.openstack.org/blog/2011/09/hp-announces-private-beta-program-for-openstack-cloud/
<ejat> HP is joining the OpenStack community, Dell is rolling out an OpenStack cloud and OpenStack will soon release a connector for Gluster.
<bizkut> #google windows 8 ux
<ubuntumy> bizkut: Windows 8 UX Pack 3.0 by ~windowsx on deviantART: <http://windowsx.deviantart.com/art/Windows-8-UX-Pack-3-0-212621497>; |MG| Windows 8 UX Pack 2.0 Download: <http://majorgeeks.com/Windows_8_UX_Pack_d7009.html>; Windows X's Live | Windows 8 UX Pack: <http://www.windowsxlive.net/windows-8-ux-pack>; Windows 8 UX Pack - WinMatrix: <http://www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?/topic/31843-windows-8-ux- (2 more messages)
<bizkut> sux
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-24
<excalibr> helo semua
<excalibr> slmt pagi
<Betrayer> !uptime
<EggDrops> Betrayer: Saya sudah online selama 4 days 6 hours 45 minutes 52 seconds. tuan!
<Betrayer> Uptime for Rooted (Gentoo/Linux) Server  08:44:50 up 40 days, 14:05, 53 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.09, 0.10
<Betrayer> eggdrops
<Betrayer> hi
<Betrayer> !loves
<Betrayer> "I have said nothing because there is nothing I can say that would describe how I feel as perfectly as you deserve it." -Kyle Schmidt.
<excalibr> !work
<lubotu2> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<excalibr> !monday
<Betrayer> !loves
<Betrayer>  "Sometimes the heart sees what is invisible to the eye." -H. Jackson Brown Jr.
<Betrayer> !quotes
<Betrayer> Some say For dust thou art, and unto dust shalt thou return.
<Betrayer> !translate en|ms Some say For dust thou art, and unto dust shalt thou return
<Betrayer> Translation (en|ms): Ada yang mengatakan Untuk seni debu engkau, dan kepada debu tanahlah akan kembali
<Betrayer> !help translate
<Betrayer> Example: !translate language words, or use direct !translate malay words and vice versa !translate fr|en/en|fr words Powered By Google Translate
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<mfauzirahman> tgh setup balik ke 12.04....
<fairuz> eh mfauzirahman, setup 12.10 terfakap ke
<excalibr> dia curious
<mfauzirahman> aa'a hang time loading & xleh select antara gnome & unity
<penreturns> \o/
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-25
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<excalibr> wslm darknite
<excalibr> penreturns: o/
<darknite> tumpang tanye
<darknite> ubuntu 12.10 nk release ke?
<excalibr> nak release? maksudnya apa tu
<darknite> excalibr...Ubuntu 12.10 is scheduled for release on 18 October 2012
<mfauzirahman> dah release dah laa....
<mfauzirahman> Alpha 1
<darknite> yeke?
<darknite> kira aku outdated la nie erk
<darknite> hahaa
<fairuz> baru alpha la
<fairuz> kira blum release lagi :D
<mfauzirahman> hehehe..stable aje...
<mfauzirahman> fakap pun sbb user fault
<darknite> sekarang dah masuk alpha 2 ke?
<fairuz> kalau dah alpha quality ptt dah ok
<darknite> tu r
<fairuz> darknite: kena tanya mfauzirahman, dia rajin try benda2 bucu berdarah ni
<darknite> oo..baik fairuz..biasa la..selalu dengan keje sampaikan ubuntu 12.10 alpha 1 dah release pun xtaw..haahahha
 * fairuz lagi tak tau ape2 pasal release2 ni
<mfauzirahman> hahaha...ok aje...stabil aje 
<mfauzirahman> jgn nak cuba modify lebih suddahhh
<mfauzirahman> nnt fakap...hehehe
<darknite> bila alpha 1 ubuntu 12.10 releasE?
<mfauzirahman> dah lama dah...
<mfauzirahman> kalu nak test pakai yg daily build...http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<excalibr> dah masuk stage feature freeze kan?
<mfauzirahman> The schedule of the release of Ubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" with exact date is as follows:
<mfauzirahman>     Ubuntu Alpha 1 Release Date - June 7th
<mfauzirahman>     Ubuntu Alpha 2 Release Date - June 28th
<mfauzirahman>     Ubuntu Alpha 3 Release Date - July 26th
<mfauzirahman>     Ubuntu Beta 1 Release Date - September 9th
<mfauzirahman>     Ubuntu Beta 2 Release Date - September 27th
<mfauzirahman>     Ubuntu 12.10 Final Release - October 18th
<mfauzirahman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<excalibr> final release lewat seminggu dari biasa huhu
<mfauzirahman> xpe...still dalam bulan 10 gak...hehehe
<darknite> haha
<darknite> aku terus ke beta 2 release
<darknite> hahaha
<mfauzirahman> download aje sekarang...hehehe...install...lepas 27hb update laa...
<darknite> kira aku post kat blog aku ubuntu 12.10 beta 2 la erk
<darknite> hehe
<mfauzirahman> belllasah aje
<darknite> baik bos
<darknite> ada party release ke?
<darknite> dah update blog
<Xitox> Assalamualaikum
<fairuz> Xitox: w'salam
<Xitox> Saya ada problem dgn ubuntu nie , boleh tak nk tnyer?
<fairuz> huu best jugak layan lagu melayu lama nih
<excalibr> rock kapak 80'an bro?
<excalibr> huhu
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> :D
<fairuz> apa bikin excalibr
<excalibr> marathon breaking bad eps lol
<excalibr> ter hooked up dgn series ni la pulak
<fairuz> citer pasal ape tu
<excalibr> overqualified cikgu chemistry yg ada kanser peparu kesempitan duit utk tampung kos rawatan dia..so dia team up dgn sorang dropout yg juga bekas student kelas dia..diorang cook meth(sejenis dadah) utk jual kat org
<excalibr> dgn kepakaran dia dlm chemistry, dia buat purest meth yg org tak pernah buat..so meth diorang ni sells like hot cake..
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-26
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<penreturns> \o/
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-27
<excalibr> http://brenocon.com/blog/2009/09/dont-mawk-awk-the-fastest-and-most-elegant-big-data-munging-language/
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> salam
<fairuz> ko pos ape pasal awk tu excalibr hehe aku penyokong kuat awk & sed ni
<excalibr> ah
<excalibr> benchie mawk vs gawk
<fairuz> tapi aku tak pernah pakai gawk ke nawk ke mawk ke, duk pakai awk je dari dulu
<fairuz> beza dari segi regex ngan metacharacters eh?
<excalibr> fairuz: awk dlm ubuntu guna mawk
<excalibr> ls -l /etc/alternatives/awk
<excalibr> redhat/centos je guna gawk
<fairuz> excalibr: eh ubuntu aku awk dia symbolic link pegi gawk
<excalibr> hah
<fairuz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-12-05 14:13 /usr/bin/awk -> /etc/alternatives/awk
<fairuz> a0919885@una0919885:~$ ls -l /etc/alternatives/awk
<fairuz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2011-12-05 14:13 /etc/alternatives/awk -> /usr/bin/gawk
<fairuz> machine ni ubuntu natty
<excalibr> mawk ada?
<fairuz> ada
<fairuz> a0919885@una0919885:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/*awk
<fairuz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 2011-12-05 14:13 /usr/bin/awk -> /etc/alternatives/awk
<fairuz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 360352 2010-09-11 01:03 /usr/bin/gawk
<fairuz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   3091 2010-09-11 01:03 /usr/bin/igawk
<fairuz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 117840 2010-01-14 17:59 /usr/bin/mawk
<fairuz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     22 2011-12-05 14:13 /usr/bin/nawk -> /etc/alternatives/nawk
<fairuz> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 360352 2010-09-11 01:03 /usr/bin/pgawk
<excalibr> semua perisa awk ko ada lol
<excalibr> org IT kat opis ko memahami keperluan dev dia
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> ramai kot diorang
<ApOgEE> hola...
<ApOgEE> uit mypapit ada?
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-28
<Excalibr> helo, slmt pagi..good morning
<Excalibr> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/15L5Bg-UnmY/malicious-phpmyadmin-served-from-sourceforge-mirror
<fairuz> helo salam rakan2
<Excalibr> helo fairuz
<fairuz> erkk kenyang keke
<Excalibr> fairuz: jamuan opis?
<fairuz> xde la, makan tghari je keke
<Excalibr> senang tak nak cari restoran halal kat sana?
<fairuz> arab ramai jugak kat sini
<fairuz> kat bandar aku duudk ni, tak susah la
<fairuz> india muslim pun ade
<Excalibr> klu restoran pak arab, roti yg plg femes skali kan?
<mypapit> wtf
<penreturns> o
<fairuz> \o/
<ApOgEE> salam
<penreturns> wasalam
<fairuz> wsalam
<ApOgEE> oh, ado... gamok ko takdo ore
<penreturns> heheheheh
<penreturns> kalo ping tu ade je
<fairuz> ado la 
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> fairuz: apa projek skrg? raspi?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: aa rPi tu saje2 je hobi
<fairuz> tengah nak buat tuto untuk control 7 segment display tu
<ApOgEE> cool
<penreturns> bro
<penreturns> official bape member da dari malaysia?
<fairuz> xde orang lain angkut rPi lagi ke, aku buntu nak baut projek ape keke
<fairuz> ApOgEE: apa bikin malam2 ni
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-29
<IZZAT> hallo
<ak47suk1> hi semua :))
<saufiwahab> Assalamualaikum semua =3
<ak47suk1> wsalam saufiwahab 
<saufiwahab> tunggu meeting.. hehe awal pula
<saufiwahab> jarang masuk sini ak47suk1
<ak47suk1> malas on irc :)
<saufiwahab> ye la bro.. hehehe
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<Mixz> halo all
<darknite_> hallo
<fairuz_> susahsebut: :D
<susahsebut> salam fairuz 
<fairuz_> wsalam
<susahsebut> salam fairuz_ 
<susahsebut> hehe 
<fairuz_> ape cite rpi, dah idup ke dia
<susahsebut> lom, meja baru siap. lepas ni kot. 
<susahsebut> atau aku buat partition untuk bilik aku dulu
<susahsebut> hehe
<fairuz_> keke
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<fairuz_>  wsalam
<darknite_> korang dah pakai ke ubuntu 12.10?
<fairuz_> tak pakai lg darknite_
<susahsebut> 12.10 lom lagi darknite_ 
<susahsebut> fairuz_,  tukar2 nick gapo pulak boh?
<kaiserfarrell_> 12.04 sudey...
<darknite_> susahsebut,ada release party ke?
<susahsebut> release party xde
<susahsebut> tapi ada projek baru nak buat poster untuk kasi masuk makmal komputer sekolah/ipta/ipts
<susahsebut> meeting start 9 mlm
<susahsebut> fairuz_,  buat banyak2 tuts RPi kat blog ko. nak follow nanti. hahah
<saufiwahab> out jap.. tuka lokasi... nanti masuk lain.. =)
<susahsebut> kasi detail sekali la
<susahsebut> faham le aku ni buta segala
<kaiserfarrell_> saya sokong
<susahsebut> kaiserfarrell_,  tengok gambar tadi ada projek apa?
<kaiserfarrell_> gambar mana?
<fairuz_> susahsebut: hehe ok
<fairuz_> aku tengah buat tuts untuk control 7 segment display ni
<fairuz_> untuk budak2 ok ni keke
<susahsebut> gambar ni mohe entrepreneurial award 2012 kaiserfarrell_ 
<kaiserfarrell_> fairuz_ sgt memerlukan
<susahsebut> comey
<susahsebut> jangan lupa bagi setail barang, diagram etc. 
<susahsebut> nanti aku nak tunjuk kat anak aku susah la kalau xde. 
<susahsebut> amboi demand macam2 lak
<susahsebut> :p
<fairuz_> oo, kalau diagram electronik aku kena cari software yg boleh buat diagram tu dulu
<fairuz_> ape ntah nama dia
<susahsebut> *setail = detail
<susahsebut> typo
<susahsebut> ala ko conteng kat kertas snap gambar un ok. boleh aku belajar macamana nak bca diagram sekali nanti. hihi
<kaiserfarrell_> susahsebut itu untuk pertandingan antara universiti malaysia
<fairuz_> ok bereh
<fairuz_> yang aku tut s aku dah buat tu, nak diagram untuk tu sekali?
<fairuz_> tu led je tuh, simple je diagram dia
<kaiserfarrell_> bab2 circuit ak suka circuit wizard
<kaiserfarrell_> tapi x der linux version
<kaiserfarrell_> mudah budak2 pun boleh belajar
<TunMohdHilmi> salam :)
<susahsebut> wslm
<kaiserfarrell_> wsalam
<susahsebut> TunMohdHilmi, - ahmad helmi kah ini?
<TunMohdHilmi> bukan2 .. :)
<susahsebut> ooo salah orang saya
<TunMohdHilmi> saya orang baru.. baru nak blajo
<fairuz_> w'salam
<fairuz_> tengok la mcm mana, kalau aku rasa leceh nak buat pakai software, aku lukis je nanti 
<fairuz_> lukis lagi laju
<kaiserfarrell_> style..
<fairuz_> lepas 7 segment display ni takde idea dah
<fairuz_> aku rasa aku ada sonar sensor dalam kotak tu, maybe try untuk buat driver yg tu pulak
<kaiserfarrell_> bagi link blog fairuz_
<fairuz_> www.tutorialmelayu.com
<fairuz_> aku malas update blog, jadi kalau jgn expect selalu ada content baru keke
<susahsebut> wah, dah macam2 digodeh rpi dia si fairuz ni
<susahsebut> aku baru test cucuk power supply je, tengok lampu hidup - ok. masa tu sd card pun belum beli. hihi
<TunMohdHilmi> oo.. inikah tuan nye. selalu baca tutorial situ :)
<ak47suk1> :))
<ak47suk1> masing2 dah order raspberry pi
<ak47suk1> eden bila lagi nak beli pun tak tahu
<darknite_> susahsebut, 9pm malam nie ke?
<fairuz_> ak47suk1: angkat la satu, kasi budak2 main hehe
<kaiserfarrell_> www.tutorialmelayu.com <--- nice
<darknite_> ubuntuloco.blogspot.com pun ok
<susahsebut> ye darknite_ 
<susahsebut> malam ni
<darknite_> sape head of meeting?
<ak47suk1> susahsebut, kot
<fairuz_> susahsebut: tak slalu godek pun, try2 dengan benda yg dah ade
<darknite_> ok
<penreturns> assalamualaikum \o/
<susahsebut> wslm
<susahsebut> pemilik ubuntuloco.blogspot.com sudeh sampai
<penreturns> hohhhhhh
<kaiserfarrell_> fairuz_ nanti buat control motor pulak
<darknite_> walaikumsalam wbt.. penreturns
<amin007> assalamualaikum
<susahsebut> wslm
<penreturns> wasalam
<darknite_> walaikumsalam wbt amin007
<amin007> nama saya amin dan saya bukan pengganas 
<kaiserfarrell_> w'salam.. meriah malam ni
<darknite_> susahsebut... tajul dan fenris taw tak malam nie ada meeting?
<penreturns> agenda pasal yg disebut sahaja eh
<fairuz_> wsalam
<fairuz_> kaiserfarrell_: okeh, tu mmg dalam plan jangka masa pjg aku
<amin007> sementara tu nak cakap apa ni
<fairuz_> tapi nak kena beli dulu
<Mixz> assalammualaikun
<Mixz> ade orang tak?
<fairuz_> wsalam
<darknite_> walaikumsalam wbt mixz
<Mixz> hihi
<Mixz> saya hanya akan memerhati je
<susahsebut> away kejap, siapkan material sket
<darknite_> Jgn macam tuh Mixz
<darknite_> meh la join sekali
<kaiserfarrell_> fairuz_ok nice
<amin007> meting belum mula lagi kan
<fairuz_> 2 minit lg amin007
<kaiserfarrell_> fairuz_ Servo motor controller
<chengjk> hi
<kaiserfarrell_> hi
<fairuz_> kaiserfarrell_: takde challenge sangat kalau servo motor tu.. tpai alang2 takde idea ni, aku amik je idea tu keke
<fairuz_> *tapi
<darknite_> korang mulakan dulu...
<darknite_> aku nk solat japz
<ak47suk1> k
<ak47suk1> ping6 susahsebut 
<kaiserfarrell_> fairuz_ nanti kita bincang lain
<susahsebut> darknite_,  tajul bukan di mekah kah? ejat tau rasanya dah inform tapi rasanya dia x dapat join
<ak47suk1> offtopic di #ubuntu-my-offtopic
<kaiserfarrell_> get ready
<ak47suk1> wb sir shah` 
<ak47suk1> wb sir shaifful 
<shaifful> Assalam
<ak47suk1> wsalam
<fairuz_> wsalam
<susahsebut> ok, pengerusi ApOgEE sudah masuk
<kaiserfarrell_> wsalam
<susahsebut> eslm
<susahsebut> *wslm
<ak47suk1> wb ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> assalamualaikum & salam sejahtera rakan2 yang dihormati sekalian...
<ak47suk1> wsalam ApOgEE 
<shaifful> wsalam
<fairuz_> wslam ApOgEE
<susahsebut> wslm
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ada ura2 mengatakan ejat akan join ke mlm ni? ada call dia tak?
<susahsebut> ejat post di fb dia tak dapat join. 
<susahsebut> baru je post
<ApOgEE> ooo
<susahsebut> dia pesan proceed dan highlight tentang re-approval november ni
<susahsebut> that's all
<ApOgEE> so, boleh proceed ke? ada nak tunggu sapa2 lagi tak?
<susahsebut> rasanya ada dah, ahmad helmi selaku pemegang dana xde
<susahsebut> tp rasa boleh proceed ni. nanti aku liaise dengan helmi
<kaiserfarrell_> so berkenaan design poster
<kaiserfarrell_> apa yang perlu ada?
<susahsebut> sebentar kaiserfarrell_ 
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: tajuk meeting apa?
<susahsebut> tunggu ApOgEE  startmeeting
<kaiserfarrell_> ok
<susahsebut> nak kasi log untuk monthly report sekali
<susahsebut> monthly meeting je
<ak47suk1> ping6 ApOgEE 
<chengjk> bagi link agenda pls... blur ni...
<susahsebut> subtopic kita letak poster dengan re-approval
 * ApOgEE tengah dok mencari nota dlm fb yg susahsebut tulis... terkial2 baru on pc ni
<susahsebut> pada semua sila buka dalam satu tab
<susahsebut> senang nak rujuk
<susahsebut> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/doc/10151252300801873/
<susahsebut> chengjk, itu agnedanya tuan
<susahsebut> tuan saufiwahab belum masuk
<ApOgEE> ok, kita tunggu dia jap
<ak47suk1> saufiwahab tgh cari port wifi
<susahsebut> tuan nije mohd, shaiffulnizzam dan helmi gbamz yang ingin kita minta bantuan jadi trijan horse pun belum nampak
<susahsebut> *trojan
<ak47suk1> shaifful, dah ada
<ApOgEE> heheh
<susahsebut> oh, maaf. tak perasan
<susahsebut> hi SAUIFwahab
<susahsebut> :p
<chengjk> susahsebut, thanks... dah baca...
<sauifwahab> hi
<sauifwahab> baru sampai lokasi susah sebut =D
<ak47suk1> :D
<ak47suk1> wb sauifwahab 
<amin007> :D
<susahsebut> oh, malam ni trw lwn felda ye
<susahsebut> kaki bola memang xde join la malam ni
<susahsebut> haha
<Akim> salam all..
<susahsebut> wslm
<ak47suk1> wsalam
<sauifwahab> haha nasib baik bukan kaki bola
<ApOgEE> haha... angkat laptop dpt tv la... sambil2 tengok bola
<ApOgEE> salam Akim 
<ak47suk1> ada smart tv yg ada plugin irc cun gak
<ApOgEE> huhu
<ak47suk1> reapproval bukan tahun depan ke?
<susahsebut> rasanya boleh start kot ni
<susahsebut> jom 
<ak47suk1> boleh
<kaiserfarrell_> jom
<chengjk> start...
<susahsebut> sila ApOgEE 
<ak47suk1> start meetingology 
<ApOgEE> #startmeeting Sept 2012 Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sat Sep 29 13:15:11 2012 UTC.  The chair is ApOgEE. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Mixz> dah start ke meeting?
<ak47suk1> dah
<ApOgEE> #chair susahsebut
<meetingology> Current chairs: ApOgEE susahsebut
<ak47suk1> silakan tuan2 pengerusi
<susahsebut> mohon mencelah ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> sila
<susahsebut> pada yang belum buka docs ni sila buka untuk rujukan sepanjang mesyuarat
<susahsebut> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/doc/10151252300801873/
<ApOgEE> #link https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/doc/10151252300801873/
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, ?
<ApOgEE> #topic isu2 berbangkit ubuntu-my LoCo Team
<ApOgEE> assalamualaikum dan salam sejahtera rakan2 yg dihormati sekalian
<susahsebut> wslm
<penreturns> wasalam
<Akim> wsalam
<amin007> waalakumsalam
<Mixz> waalaikummusalam
<kaiserfarrell_> waalakumsalam
<fairuz_> wsalam
<ApOgEE> mcm biasa, kita patut meeting tiap bulan, tapi aku tak pasti kita buat ke tak
<susahsebut> banyak terlepas
<ApOgEE> bulan lepas kita buat tak?
<susahsebut> tidak
<ApOgEE> so, dah berapa bulan kita skip?
<susahsebut> last kita buat julai 
<amin007> ok3
<ApOgEE> so, ada apa2 cadangan tak untuk kita mantain meeting tiap2 bulan?
<darknite_> ok..i'm back...proceed
<penreturns> +1 perlu
<amin007> kena buat makluman di email/fb
<susahsebut> yang lepas saya pernha cuba beberapa kali. cuma yang jadi masalah availability. 
<susahsebut> ramai yang x dapat hadir mesyuarat. 
<darknite_> mmg perlu
<kaiserfarrell_> mmg perlu
<ApOgEE> so, jom kita refresh balik structure team ni... takat ni, siapa yg ada masa atau sanggup luangkan masa untuk team?
<amin007> jadi nak cari masa semua org lapang tu susah sikit ya?
<fairuz_> adakah perlu kalau takde point untuk dibincangkan?
<susahsebut> dan keputusan yang dipersetujui semasa mesyuarat tak bergerak/no progress
<penreturns> \o/
<susahsebut> i'm available
<kaiserfarrell_> i'm available
<darknite_> boleh tak susahsebut review team structure..
<ApOgEE> skang ni ejat = pengerusi
<susahsebut> team structure yang ada buat masa ni hanya pengerusi, penolong pengerusi dan setiausaha
<susahsebut> yang lain masih belum ada ketetapan, sukarelawan
<susahsebut> oh ada team translation
<penreturns> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa
<susahsebut> itu sahaja
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: carta team structure ada tak? aku missed out banyak sbb bizi 
 * ApOgEE tgh cari log lepas2
<darknite_> minta susahsebut ulang kembali carta team structure
<ApOgEE> setiausaha = susahsebut kan? correct me if i'm wrong
<penreturns> Carta Organisasi Ubuntu-MY link carta di ubuntu-my facebook
<penreturns>         a - pemilihan calon untuk jawatan pengerusi, naib pengerusi dan setiausaha dilakukan secara undian dan mereka yang terpilih ialah
<penreturns>             1 - Pengerusi Ubuntu-MY - Saudara Khairul Aizat Kamarudzaman
<penreturns>             2 - Naib Pengerusi Ubuntu-MY - Saudara Deensokmo
<penreturns>             3 - Setiausaha Ubuntu-MY - Saudara susahsebut 
<penreturns>         b - Pemilihan ahli untuk pengisian jawatan lain dalam carta organisasi 
<penreturns> Penterjemahan Precise Pangoline - precise translations in launchpad, ubuntu-l10n-ms team di launchpad, ms translator di launchpad
<penreturns>         a - Saudara Tajul Azhar dilantik untuk mengetuai team translations bagi Precise Pangolin, Beliau akan menyusun pembahagian tugas diantara semua sukarelawan terjemahan dan berhubung dengan ketua team ubuntu-l10n-ms saudara Mohd Hafiz Mypapit untuk penyelarasan. 
<penreturns>         b - sukarelawan yang bersetuju untuk mengambil bahagian dalam team terjemahan kelolaan saudara Tajul ialah
<susahsebut> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3282188087391&set=o.31352971872&type=1&theater
<penreturns>             1 - Saudara PencintaKucing
<penreturns>             2 - Saudara Fakrul
<penreturns>             3 - Saudara HelmiKassim
<penreturns>             4 - Saudara Deensokmo
<penreturns>             5 - Saudara Ahmad Aizuddin
<penreturns>             6 - Saudara FazilAmin
<penreturns>             7 - Saudara Darknite 
<ApOgEE> terima kasih penreturns 
<penreturns> sama2
<darknite_> terima kasih bro penreturns..
<ApOgEE> tuan deensokmo pi mana? ada sapa2 call dia to meeting?
<susahsebut> di ada tahlil, jam 10 dia boleh masuk katanya
<susahsebut> atau lebih awal kalau dia habis tahlil awal
<ApOgEE> ok cun
<saufiwahab_> sori guys.. tenet dc
<penreturns> proceed
<saufiwahab_> huhu
<chengjk> saufiwahab, 4mbps pun dc?
<darknite_> ok..teruskan wahai tuan pengerusi
<saufiwahab_> guna bb jkc.. xda kat rumah
<kaiserfarrell_> ak sokong poster ni diedar ke IPTA/S
<ApOgEE> so, kita takleh nak harapkan tonggak2 utama ni aje... sakit gak asik2 diorg je... at least, kita backup2 la diorg
<penreturns> +1 ApOgEE 
<chengjk> +1 ApOgEE
<kaiserfarrell_> +1 ApOgEE 
<darknite_> setuju..saya akan cuba tlg sebaik mungkin
<penreturns> kene ada volunteer la... bab community ni :)
<darknite_> + Ap0gEE
<fairuz_> Aku rasa ramai nak tolong, tapi mungkin tak tau nak tolong ape
<saufiwahab_> +1 ApoEE
<kaiserfarrell_> fairuz_ setuju
<ak47suk1> setuju
<amin007> +1 ApoEE
<ApOgEE> ada baiknya sekiranya sapa2 yg hadir & berminat bantu mlm ni, kita masukkan dlm senarai
<chengjk> setiap negeri rasanya perlu ada sub team masing2...
<darknite_> betui...setuju..kadang2 tuh perlukan guidance dari orang atas
<susahsebut> fairuz_,  bnyak kali juga dah diiklankan untuk sukarelawan melalui fb tapi tak banyak yang muncul bila tiba masa
 * ApOgEE setuju dgn susahsebut 
<susahsebut> +1 ApOgEE 
<fairuz_> susahsebut: ok maksudnya tak ramai lagi yg sukarela nak tolong
<susahsebut> jadi malam ni kita dapatkan sukarelawan yang boleh bagi komitmen
<amin007> kena order poster lebih2 ker kalau nak simpan utk negeri?
<ApOgEE> mostly diorg tak tau apa yg boleh dibantu... once kita dah bagi2 tugas, then baru diorg boleh proceed 
 * darknite_ setuju dengan Ap0gEE dan susahsebut
<kaiserfarrell_> kita kena ada contact untuk masuk ke IPTA/S
<susahsebut> lebih kurang macam tu fairuz_ 
<chengjk> amin007, poster macam mana yg nak dibuat tu? A4 ker yg pvc banner?
<susahsebut> amin007, dan kaiserfarrell_  sekarang dalam topik sukarelawan dan menggerakkan ubuntu-my 
<fairuz_> ApOgEE: aku tak tau overkill ke tak, tapi ubuntu ada provide sw untuk tracking tugas / progress? Macam point ApOgE, kena ada yang dbahagi2 kan tugas
<susahsebut> +1 fairuz_ 
<chengjk> kaiserfarrell_, kau la contact utama nya...
<fairuz_> kena ada dictatorship sikit (tapi dalam konteks community)
<ApOgEE> so, cadangan aku kita masukkan nama2 baru dalam team structure
<shaifful> menecelah skit, IPTA yang senang nak masuk UKM, UMP, UPM, UITM... dan beberapa lagi IPTA yang ada org2 IT dalam tu.
<shaifful> aku pun ada beberapa kontek dalam tu
<susahsebut> pembahagian tugas tu sepatutnya mengikut carta ejat https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3282188087391&set=o.31352971872&type=1&theater
<ApOgEE> tuan shaifful dan amin007, kita belum masuk topik tu lagi
<saufiwahab_> +1 shaifful
<amin007> ok2
<kaiserfarrell_> +1 shaifful
<susahsebut> +1 cadangan ApOgEE untuk nama2 baru dalam team structure
<kaiserfarrell_> so sapa yang volunteer diri nya sendri?
<ApOgEE> #idea masukkan ahli yg sanggup utk aktif dalam struktur team
 * ak47suk1 hanya boleh aktif hujung minggu kalau tak OT
<deensokmo> Salam.. sahabat semua dan warga Ubuntu-my
<fairuz_> wsalam deensokmo
<kaiserfarrell_> wasalam
 * susahsebut aktif almost all the time kecuali waktu kerja (3-4 hari dalam seminggu)
<darknite_> salam deensokmo...
<ApOgEE> salam tuan naib presiden deensokmo 
<susahsebut> wslm deensokmo 
<ak47suk1> wsalam n welcome back deensokmo 
<Akim> wsalam deensokmo
 * darknite_ available bila tak keje..
<ApOgEE> so, mcm ni lah... semua boleh tengok structure kat https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3282188087391&set=o.31352971872&type=1&theater kan?
<amin007> ketua unit sudah dilantik kan
<darknite_> yeap amin007
<panchorguy> assalamualikum
<darknite_> walaikumsalam wbt
<ak47suk1> wsalam panchorguy 
<Akim> w'salam 
<kaiserfarrell_> wsalam 
<ApOgEE> jadi... siapa yg takde nama, sila bagitau nama dan posisi yg korang nak masuk
<ApOgEE> boleh?
<kaiserfarrell_> boleh
<amin007> cuba kena pilih salah satu unit laa ya?
<panchorguy> sy en ghazali ruby
<panchorguy> meeting pasal apa nie
<kaiserfarrell_> http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/doc/10151252300801873/
<susahsebut> panchorguy, buat masa ni tentang ubuntu-my. belum masuk bab poster lagi
<ApOgEE> contoh: ApOgEE : M. Fauzilkamil Zainuddin : Community Development
<fairuz_> panchorguy: topik semasa, struktur ubuntu loco team
<susahsebut> kalau nak jadi salah seorang sukarelawan boleh tawarkan diri
<saufiwahab_> count me in 
 * susahsebut selain setiausaha nak menyumbang dalam documentation
<susahsebut> saufiwahab_, sila pilih posisi
<saufiwahab_> dimana tuan susahsebut.. huhu duk sebelah PA system ni.. 
 * ak47suk1 : Ahmad Aizuddin Tajul Arif: Documentation and Translation
<ApOgEE> #action ApOgEE cadangkan nama ApOgEE : M. Fauzilkamil Zainuddin dlm Community Development
<meetingology> ACTION: ApOgEE cadangkan nama ApOgEE : M. Fauzilkamil Zainuddin dlm Community Development
<ak47suk1> #action ak47suk1 : Ahmad Aizuddin Tajul Arif: Documentation and Translatio
<meetingology> ACTION: ak47suk1 : Ahmad Aizuddin Tajul Arif: Documentation and Translatio
<susahsebut> sila buka link org chart tu saufiwahab_ 
<ak47suk1> organization chart: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3282188087391&set=o.31352971872&type=1&theater
<susahsebut> #action susahsebut: cadangkan nama susahsebut untuk documentation
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut: cadangkan nama susahsebut untuk documentation
<fairuz_> soalan: r&d buat ape?
<ApOgEE> heheh, susahsebut bukan dah ada dlm structure ke?... 
<ApOgEE> :P
<ak47suk1> Grup Pentermahan Ubuntu Bahasa Melayu: https://www.facebook.com/groups/430069667027547/
<ak47suk1> *Penterjemahan
<kaiserfarrell_> sekrang ni pun ak tgh buat Community Development tapi kat unimap
<amin007> mungkin kena terangkan aktiviti setiap unit. ikutkan aku blur aktiviti setiap unit
<susahsebut> dalam structure setiausaha je. documentaion tu sebenarnya banyak kita boleh amek model dari dokumentasi ubuntu.com buat untuk mlaysia. + wiki
<chengjk> +1 amin007 
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ada nota pasal R&D tu tak?
<susahsebut> tiada ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> ada tanya eja tapi x dapat jawapan
<susahsebut> *ejat
<penreturns> nnti sy dptkan
<kaiserfarrell_> perlu perjelaskan apa tujuan
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: kalo dlm beginners-team, R&D ni libatkan development... so, boleh la ajar sapa2 berminat utk join dev team
<amin007> sekarang yg aktif unit terjemahan kan?
<penreturns> yup ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> fairuz_ sangat sesuai untuk R&D
<ApOgEE> ajar & belajar 
<ak47suk1> +1 fairuz 
<ak47suk1> +1 fairuz_
<fairuz_> susahsebut: ok
<kaiserfarrell_> +1 fairuz_
<ApOgEE> maintain loco punya repo
<deensokmo> +Ap0gEE
<ApOgEE> ajar & belajar packaging
<susahsebut> #action cadangkan nama fairuz untuk R&D
<meetingology> ACTION: cadangkan nama fairuz untuk R&D
<ApOgEE> #agreed
<ApOgEE> penreturns: pun boleh kot masuk R&D?
<susahsebut> lagi? sebab ada log senang nak letak details setiap fungsi unit nanti
<susahsebut> baru semua orang boleh faham fungsi dan tugas setiap unit
<penreturns> blom bole ApOgEE  -1
<susahsebut> +1 penreturns 
<ApOgEE> penreturns: kata dia nak buat ubuntu-my punya release DVD ... hehehehe
<susahsebut> +1 penreturns  masuk R& 
<susahsebut> dengan fairuz _
<susahsebut> amin007, ingin masuk web development?
<ApOgEE> ok, ada sesiapa lagi yg ketinggalan?
<susahsebut> drupal
<deensokmo> sya tak reti..
<amin007> boleh juga...
<ApOgEE> ok, ada sesiapa lagi yg ketinggalan? Akim ? TunMohdHilmi ? shaifful ? kaiserfarrell_ ?
<susahsebut> untuk business development kita dah ada saufiwahab_  chengjk dan chan ju ping
<chengjk> ?
<Akim> ok je..
<susahsebut> #action susahsebut cadangkan amin007  untuk web development
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut cadangkan amin007  untuk web development
<chengjk> tak ada member dari KL untuk incharge business development ker???
<ApOgEE> Akim: dah masuk kat mana?
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju chengjk saufiwahab_   business development
<penreturns> KL ApOgEE Ejat
<chengjk> noted...
 * ApOgEE tertanya2 siapa Akim dan chengjk dlm FB?
<susahsebut> +1 ApOgEE ejat untuk KL business dev team
<TunMohdHilmi> setuju chengjk & saufiwahab_   utk business development
 * susahsebut juga, chengjk tau akim x pasti
<chengjk> ApOgEE, aku Jin-Kang Cheng la...
<ApOgEE> ooo
<penreturns> :D
<ApOgEE> Akim: ?
<kaiserfarrell_> :D
<ApOgEE> panchorguy: ?
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell_: ?
<Akim> sye yg Muhd Akmal Hakim kt fb..
<raider_> hello
<penreturns> panchorguy, En Ghazali Ruby
<kaiserfarrell_> fb name kaiserfarrell
<chengjk> kaiserfarrell_, tu boss aku tu...
<raider_> wassup
<kaiserfarrell_> chengjk damn..  chengjk my master
<susahsebut> Akim,  ingin menjadi sukarelawan di posisi mana? atau tidak buat masa ini?
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell_, panchorguy, chengjk, Akim, dah cadangkan nama sendiri dlm organisasi ke belum?
<kaiserfarrell_> belum
<susahsebut> ApOgEE,  chengjk ialah pembantu ketua business dev team mengikut mesyuarat yang lepas 
<ApOgEE> sila cadang nama sendiri dan posisi anda
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: noted
<raider_> saya raider
<susahsebut> ketua saufiwahab_ 
<penreturns> kaiserfarrell_,  Media- Business Dev , R&D
<kaiserfarrell_> noted
<raider_> satufiwahab mana?
<chengjk> yup... cuma saufiwahab_ busy sekarang ni...
<susahsebut> raider_, id apa ya difb?
<ApOgEE> #action susahsebut nanti kena update carta organisasi yg lebih lengkap
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut nanti kena update carta organisasi yg lebih lengkap
<susahsebut> noted
<saufiwahab_> ada..
<raider_> raider cic
 * amin007 sahaja ker untuk web, org lain?
<penreturns> chengjk, join amin007 
<penreturns> + shaifful 
<ApOgEE> raider_ pulak nak masuk bawah bahagian mana?
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju chengjk web
<ApOgEE> raider_: sila cadangkan diri sendiri
<Akim> sy pelajar sklh lgi risau x leh manage benda2 cm ni..
<penreturns> kaiserfarrell_,  Media- Business Dev , R&D
<susahsebut> amin007, ApOgEE salah seoarng bos web dev
<raider_> maaf sy baru join ni.
<susahsebut> selain ejat
<raider_> minta detail.
<kaiserfarrell_> penreturns ?
<raider_> cadang untuk apa?
<chengjk> web tu ape task nya???
 * penreturns dok saje
<ApOgEE> chengjk: web tu sebenarnya maintain semua web ubuntu-my
<amin007> ok3
<penreturns> bole maintain wiki template
<penreturns> kene update tu :)
<ApOgEE> dulu2 ada ramai... skang ni tinggal aku ngan ejat aje kot
<susahsebut> ye wiki dah sangat outdated. :p
<chengjk> damn... mana kau tau... wordpress tau la aku...
<ApOgEE> penreturns: mungkin
<penreturns> ak47suk1, R&D
<penreturns> yup kene tuka logo baru
<kaiserfarrell_> ak47suk1, R&D
<penreturns> + template
<penreturns> pakai format sama wiki.ubuntu.com
<ApOgEE> +1 penreturns 
<susahsebut> +1 penreturns 
<penreturns> chengjk, planet pakai wp so bole kan?
<ApOgEE> ok, dah cukup cadang diri sendiri... boleh masuk topik penting kita mlm ni kot
<susahsebut> planet.ubuntu.com.my
<susahsebut> ok, kita ke topik seterusnya
<chengjk> ooo...
<kaiserfarrell_> conclusion untuk topic ni?
 * susahsebut akan update nama sukarelawan dalam setiap unit 
<penreturns> masing2 amik part masing2 n update dekat group .. REQUEST 1 DOC untuk masing2 update nama masing2
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell_: conclusionnya, nama2 yg dah masuk tadi akan ada dlm minit, nanti susahsebut update carta organisasi
<amin007> baik
<kaiserfarrell_> ok nice
<susahsebut> kemudian akan mula bergerak dari situ setelah team lebih tersusun dan pasti siapa yang run setiap unit/posisi
<chengjk> sekarang ni aku under business dev ker web dev ni???
<raider_> ok
<penreturns> dua2
<susahsebut> chengjk, lebih suka mana satu? 
<susahsebut> kalau dua2 lagi bagus :p
<penreturns> sbb web bkn tiap2 hari
<ApOgEE> #topic aktiviti ubuntu awareness guna poster dlm makmal komputer sekolah/IPTA/IPS
<amin007> penat ti kalau 2-2
<penreturns> proceed 
<susahsebut> ok topik baru. mari proceed
<amin007> ok skrg topik 2 ya?
<amin007> poster ya?
<ak47suk1> ya amin007 
<ApOgEE> #link https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/doc/10151252300801873/
<chengjk> susahsebut, dua2 aku blur function nya...
<susahsebut> sila lihat docs https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/doc/10151252300801873/ untuk topik ini
<chengjk> business dev leader sibuk... tak buat meeting lagi...
<amin007> jadi skrg design poster yang rasmi belum ada lagi kan?
<chengjk> yg web ni lagi blur...
<kaiserfarrell_> master chengjk pasti boleh settle..
<ApOgEE> chengjk: nanti discuss further pasal web tu, skang ni kita fokus meeting pasal poster
<penreturns> proceed 
<ApOgEE> tuan shaifful ada cadangan tadi kan?
<amin007> Perlu sumbangan untuk mendapatkan dana bagi projek ini.  harga sehelai poster ialah RM1.50 (minimum 300 keping) dana terkumpul buat masa ini ialah RM180 baki RM 270 perlu didapatkan dari sumbangan ahli ubuntu-my/syarikat/korporat etc melalui fb group, blog post etc. sumbangan akan dikumpulkan oleh pemegang amanah sekarang iaitu en Ahmad Helmi (sekiranya beliau bersetuju) dan setelah sumbangan cukup duit akan diserahkan kepada en
<chengjk> ApOgEE, okok...
<chengjk> ape size poster tu?
<susahsebut> Saiz poster ialah A2 (420mm X 594mm) beserta standard bleed dan gutter 3mm
<susahsebut> resolusi ialah 300dpi 
<susahsebut> cadangan ialah dapatkan design melalui pertandingan
<fairuz_> belanjawan 2013 takde yg boleh kasi grant kat community OSS? :)
<susahsebut> pertandingan dalam masa seminggu 
<amin007> ok3
<susahsebut> buat masa ni ada rm50 donations untuk hadiah
<susahsebut> kalau ada nak tambah - dialu-alukan
<kaiserfarrell_> 1 mggu je?
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell_: 1 minggu cukup
<susahsebut> kalau nak minta lebih sila cadangkan berapa lama sesuai
<susahsebut> yang tu hanya draft
<susahsebut> malam ni kita bincang
 * ApOgEE setuju 1 minggu
<kaiserfarrell_> kalo boleh 2 mggu
<amin007> akaun siapa masuk derma ini?
<penreturns> 1 minggu takut xda sambutan
<penreturns> 2 minggu
<susahsebut> mari kita vote
<kaiserfarrell_> idea nak mai bukan senang...
<susahsebut> 1 minggu dengan 2 minggu
<penreturns> + org x sempat nk blaja gimp 
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju
<ApOgEE> #vote siapa setuju pertandingan ni 2 minggu?
<meetingology> Please vote on: siapa setuju pertandingan ni 2 minggu?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<penreturns> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from penreturns
<fairuz_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from fairuz_
<amin007> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from amin007
<Akim> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Akim
<kaiserfarrell_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from kaiserfarrell_
<darknite_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from darknite_
<ApOgEE> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from ApOgEE
<susahsebut> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from susahsebut
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: siapa setuju pertandingan ni 2 minggu?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ApOgEE> #vote siapa setuju pertandingan ni 1 minggu?
<meetingology> Please vote on: siapa setuju pertandingan ni 1 minggu?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<penreturns> -1 x
<meetingology> -1 x received from penreturns
<ApOgEE> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from ApOgEE
<susahsebut> +0
<meetingology> +0 received from susahsebut
<Akim> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from Akim
<amin007> -1
<meetingology> -1 received from amin007
<ApOgEE> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: siapa setuju pertandingan ni 1 minggu?
<meetingology> Votes for:1 Votes against:3 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion denied
<kaiserfarrell_> -1
<ApOgEE> ok, ngam... kita dah dapat keputusan
<kaiserfarrell_> bermula bila?
<ApOgEE> #action susahsebut lanjutkan pertandingan design poster selama 2 minggu
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut lanjutkan pertandingan design poster selama 2 minggu
<susahsebut> tarikh masih belum ada kaiserfarrell_ 
<amin007> p/s kena belajar balik kursus mirc lepas ini huhuhu
<susahsebut> malam ni kita putuskan
<chengjk> bila tarikh tutup fund raising?
<ApOgEE> so, jom decide tarikh mula
<ApOgEE> ada cadangan?
<ak47suk1> 1 oktober
<susahsebut> fund raising sehingga cukup 450rm rasanya
<amin007> nak poster tu bila?
<kaiserfarrell_> awal sgt
<penreturns> +1 ak47suk1 
<Akim> +1 ak47suk1
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: kalo jalan serentak boleh tak?
<penreturns> sbb bila lama2 nanti jd slow
<susahsebut> apa yang jalan serentak ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: fundraising dan pertandingan
<susahsebut> boleh
<kaiserfarrell_> betul gak..
<susahsebut> sebab pertandingan untuk desgin je
<ak47suk1> setuju
<amin007> aku cadang derma dan pertandingan jalan sekali
<chengjk> susahsebut, tak ada tarikh tutup yer...
<ApOgEE> 2 minggu cukup tak nak raise fund?
<susahsebut> tak mengubah jumlah dana yang kita perlu
<susahsebut> even lepas ada pemenang kita perlu tunggu fund cukup la untuk proceed
<amin007> ya. derma tu biar open sahaja. tak payah tarikh tutup
<ApOgEE> setuju
<penreturns> vote start 1 OCT -  15 OCT 2012
<susahsebut> ada cadangan tarokh lain ke
<susahsebut> kalau xde tak perlu vote la 
<amin007> cadangan ditutup
<susahsebut> kasi action je bagi masuk log
<susahsebut> :p
<ApOgEE> sila cadang tarikh mula yang sesuai
<ApOgEE> cepat sket
<chengjk> kaiserfarrell_, kau boleh join la pertandingan tu... tapi no photoshop atau illustrator ok...
<amin007> ada syarat2  pertandingan?
<ApOgEE> takat ni, cadangan yg ada 1st Oct
<susahsebut> kaiserfarrell_,  ada cadangan tarikh lain?
<kaiserfarrell_> ok 1 oct.. chengjk ok
<ApOgEE> kalo takde cadangan lain, then kita proceed tarikh tu terus, kalo ada sila usulkan
<ApOgEE> ...
<penreturns> proceed
<susahsebut> proceed 1 october
<kaiserfarrell_> 1 oct
<ApOgEE> #action susahsebut set tarikh pertandingan 1st October 2012, tamat 2 minggu lepas tu
<meetingology> ACTION: susahsebut set tarikh pertandingan 1st October 2012, tamat 2 minggu lepas tu
<ApOgEE> ok, susahsebut ada lagi isu?
<susahsebut> berkiatan T&C pertandingan tu ada perlu tambah apa2 lagi tak? 
<kaiserfarrell_> penganjur sila detailkan kandungan poster
<susahsebut> design poster mestilah mengikut kreativiti peserta sendiri dan lengkap mempunyai keterangan yang mudah difahami mengenai ubuntu serta menggunakan bahasa malaysia sepenuhnya. contoh-contoh poster http://spreadubuntu.org/files/Tabbed%20Tearsheet.sla-page1_0.jpeg
<susahsebut>  
<penreturns> iklan :D - You've earned the "Nice Answer" badge for How do I install Ubuntu?. See your profile.
<susahsebut> , http://spreadubuntu.org/files/UbuntuPromotionalPoster.png
<susahsebut>  
<susahsebut> link ubuntu my (http://www.ubuntu.com.my
<susahsebut>  
<susahsebut> , wiki.ubuntu.com.my, https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntumy/) hendaklah dimasukkan sekali dalam poster tersebut.
<susahsebut> ada penyertaan atau perlu keterangan lebih lagi kaiserfarrell_ 
 * ApOgEE wink at penreturns 
<penreturns> >..<
<susahsebut> *pertanyaan bukan penyertaan
<penreturns> clear tuan pengerusi
<kaiserfarrell_> ok.. so guna ayat sendri?
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ada lagi isu dlm projek ni yg belum dibincang?
<susahsebut> ya, 
<amin007> wajib ada gambar kah?
<susahsebut> untuk tarik perhatian eseeloknya ada gambar
<susahsebut> 1 gambar seribu erti
<susahsebut> eh beribu
<chengjk> amin007, mana ada poster tak ada gambar...
<ApOgEE> amin007: design bebas... yg penting ada logo ubuntu
<amin007> takut gambar tu ada hak cipta
<susahsebut> kejap ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> dan tak lari dari tajuk asal
<susahsebut> sedang dalam perincian apa yang perlu ada dalam design
<penreturns> kite pakai ubuntu my or ubuntu?
<chengjk> guna gambar yg CC la...
<kaiserfarrell_> apa tujuan utama poster ini?
<susahsebut> ubuntu-my nota kaki poster kot
<penreturns> -..- 
<penreturns> kempen awareness kaiserfarrell_ 
<susahsebut> kaiserfarrell_, untuk menerangkan mengenai ubuntu dlam 1 poster dengan target ialah pelajar (sekolah/IPT awam/swasta)
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: masukkan dlm T&C isu hak cipta... 
<susahsebut> noted
<penreturns>  site design / logo © 2012 stack exchange inc; user contributions licensed under cc-wiki with attribution required
<penreturns> Ubuntu and Canonical are registered trademarks of Canonical Ltd. 
<amin007> nak target untuk pelajar sahaja ker? untuk org awam?
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: bahan2 artwork tu mesti bebas dari isu hakcipta
<susahsebut> noted. 
<penreturns> nnti jd mcm kes wallpaper ubuntu 12.10
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: artwork akhir mesti licensed under CC
<ApOgEE> creative common
<penreturns> +1 kene note tu
<susahsebut> noted again. tu semua akan masuk dalam T&C. lagi apa yang perlu masukkan dalam T&C? sebab saya kurang berpengalaman
<ApOgEE> ada isu lain? tuan shaifful ?
<penreturns> wat doc nnti tambah2
<susahsebut> perlu siap T&C sebelum 1 okt
<susahsebut> untuk start pertandingan
<penreturns> mlm ni free kita goreng ayat
<susahsebut> isu dana hadiah - ada nak tambah?
<susahsebut> kalau xde kita proceed rm50
 * ApOgEE setuju ngan penreturns 
<ApOgEE> goreng jgn tak goreng
<penreturns> remain kecuali ade penambahan
<penreturns> heheheh
<kaiserfarrell_> x der hadiah pun ok
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: dah setel ke semua isu?
<penreturns> yup
 * amin007 goreng cantikw penreturns
<susahsebut> 1 minit untuk sesiapa tambah jumlah hadiah start sekarang
<penreturns> masokkn 50 tu tambah balance yg ada
<susahsebut> janganla, tak jadi pertandingan pulak kang
<susahsebut> :p
<amin007> hadiah dapat RM sahaja ker?
<susahsebut> dengan poster siap cetak sekeping amin007 
<penreturns> ping ejat kalau ade goodies ubuntu lg
<susahsebut> untuk 5 penyertaan terbaik je
<susahsebut> banyak2 kang habis poster bagi kat peserta lak
<susahsebut> (kalau ramai masuk la)
<ApOgEE> penreturns: goodies ke hoodies.. hehehe, kalo hoodie, aku nak masuk pertandingan lah
<susahsebut> yaaaa..... ApOgEE  mintak liaise dengan ejat untuk goodies ubuntu kasi masuk hadiah
<amin007> nanti softcopy simpan kat mana?
<penreturns> hoodies syok ler
<susahsebut> hoodie malam ni jugak aku belajar gimp
<ApOgEE> kakakaka
<susahsebut> :p
<penreturns> hahahahahah
<kaiserfarrell_> ak pun nak belajar gimp
<Akim> :D
<kaiserfarrell_> hehehee
<susahsebut> softcopy kena bagi ApOgEE  selaku pemegang karya
<amin007> aku guna impress sahaja laa
<penreturns> ade media cetak bole wat liputan?
 * ApOgEE boleh ajar GIMP dan Inkscape kepada sesiapa berminat... hanya perlu post soalan kat FB LoCo Team
<susahsebut> ok hadiah proceed rm 50 + goodies dari canonical kalau ada
<penreturns> ade contact amanz or kodsumber
<amin007> kiranya nantui softcopy jadi cc la ya...
<kaiserfarrell_> post dalam web masing2
<susahsebut> tentang akaun untuk fund raising saya akan cuba liaise dengan ahmad helmi
<susahsebut> harap dia xde masalah untuk terus jadi pemegang amanah
<amin007> ok3
<susahsebut> yang tu penting
<penreturns> +1000000
<susahsebut> untuk fund raising siapa2 yang ada contact hebat2 mintak la cari fund
<susahsebut> post dalam blog
<susahsebut> website etc
<amin007> dari softcopy tu boleh tukar jadi banner ker?
<penreturns> bole ler
<penreturns> :D
<kaiserfarrell_> nak hantar dalam format apa?
<ApOgEE> jika sesiapa ada soalan pasal GIMP dan Inkscape, sila post soalan kat FB LoCo Team... kita akan jawab sama2
<kaiserfarrell_> jpg?
<kaiserfarrell_> png?
<penreturns> format gimp la
<penreturns> kalo x mane tau pakai gimp / inkscape
<penreturns> :D
<kaiserfarrell_> hahaha
<penreturns> jgn men kotor ehh
<ApOgEE> hantar XCF (GIMP) atau SVG (Inkscape)
<penreturns> wakakakaka
<susahsebut> kaiserfarrell_,  penghantaran karya format .jpg/.png hendaklah dipostkan ke dalam album pertandingan di grup fb ubuntu-my oleh peserta. manakala source file setiap penyertaan perlu dihantar kepada en Mfauzikamil zinedin.  (mana-mana penyertaan yang gagal melakukan kedua2 perkara ini dianggap batal)
<penreturns> susahsebut, kene update
<penreturns> format tu xcf/ svg
<susahsebut> source file .xcf (gimp) dan .svg inkscape
<penreturns> yup
<kaiserfarrell_> nice2..
<penreturns> hehhehehe
<amin007> ok3
<penreturns> tu dlm kepale da terpikir la tuh
<penreturns> wakakkaa
<susahsebut> ok, boleh proceed ke pengagihan poster?
<kaiserfarrell_> x jadi plan ak..
<penreturns> procees
<kaiserfarrell_> wakakaka
<penreturns> eh
<ApOgEE> kalo ada pakai font yg special, sila sertakan font tersebut
<penreturns> proceed
<penreturns> yep
<kaiserfarrell_> dafont.com
<penreturns> terbaek dafont
<ApOgEE> sebaiknya guna openfont
<ApOgEE> yg boleh redistribute
<penreturns> truetype
<susahsebut> tentang font belum ada dalam T&C rupanya
<susahsebut> pengagihan poster tu 
<kaiserfarrell_> so macam ner?
<amin007> pakai font ubuntu
<susahsebut> tentang borang untuk apply seseorang perlu ambil tugas tu
<kaiserfarrell_> boleh x  guna dafont?
<penreturns> rase bole kot custom font - cume bg skali font yg dipakai
<susahsebut> +1 penreturns 
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell_: boleh... font apa2 pun boleh
<penreturns> limit sgt nanti pecah otak
<susahsebut> yang penting bagi source file siap dengan font
<ApOgEE> asalkan sertakan font tu supaya design tu tak lari kalo bukak kat pc lain yg takde font tersebut
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju nanti tersekat creativiti
<penreturns> yep
<ApOgEE> mcm aku cakap tadi la... design bebas
<penreturns> proceed pengedaran
<ApOgEE> yg penting jgn lari tajuk asal
<kaiserfarrell_> pengedaran
<ApOgEE> ok pengedaran
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, boleh sediakan borang untuk pelajar/guru apply poster?
<ApOgEE> tuan shaifful senyap dah ni
<penreturns> bola la tu
<penreturns> :D
<ApOgEE> heheh
<penreturns> so berapa helai tiap2 negeri?
<susahsebut> 1 helai / sekolah/ipta/ipts 
<kaiserfarrell_> sapa2 yang ada contact jadi pengedar 
<susahsebut> cuma ada 300 helai
<penreturns> orite
<kaiserfarrell_> better 2-3 helai
<susahsebut> yang xde contact (kita tak kenal) boleh apply guna borang
<penreturns> budged kaiserfarrell_ -- if ada lebih bole la
<susahsebut> sebab terhad
<susahsebut> 300 helai perlu rm450
<penreturns> kecuali ade yg nk sponsor
<kaiserfarrell_> u satu kawasan yang besar
<penreturns> ade mintak amanz or mana2 blog besa promote?
<amin007> kalau aku nak sikit macam mana pulak?
<susahsebut> kita boleh jual pada yang nak beli dengan harga tinggi sikit dari kos asal untuk cetak semula kalau perlu
<penreturns> ni business dev ni
<susahsebut> saufiwahab, 
<susahsebut> di mana ada
<penreturns> die ckp dpt baca log je... dc manjang
<susahsebut> aik tanya terus hilang :p
<kaiserfarrell_> siapa yang buat printing?
<susahsebut> printing under ApOgEE 
<penreturns> ApOgEE, 
<susahsebut> ping ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> lari tengok bola ke :p
<penreturns> hehehehe
<penreturns> bole proceed kot
<kaiserfarrell_> kalo kat UniMAP ak boleh tolong edar
<amin007> mmm
<kaiserfarrell_> Uitm arau mypapit
<susahsebut> ideanya ialah pelajar/cikgu apply dengan kita
<susahsebut> bila dapat kena ambil gambar poster siap di tampal dalam makmal 
<susahsebut> bagi yang ada contact kat lain2 sekolah/ipt boleh edarkan juga yang penting ada gambar 
<susahsebut> untuk report
<penreturns> +1
<susahsebut> sebab terhad hanya ada 300 kita tak boleh bagi banyak seytiap sekolah / ipt
<panchorguy> ambo insyallah leh tlg utk area nilai ngan sepang
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju bagi mengelakkan poster duk atas meja je
<susahsebut> jadi kita harap pada ahli yang tolong sebar masuk sekolah
<panchorguy> yg pasti makmal komputer kolej ambo adalah misi utama
<susahsebut> dan juga ada lebihan nanti untuk pelajar/guru yng kita tak kenal apply
<amin007> ok3
<penreturns> cun
<amin007> kalau ada lebihan aku nak boleh?
<kaiserfarrell_> cantek
<susahsebut> kaiserfarrell_, untuk unimap. saufiwahab sekolah dia dan sekolah kawan2 dia, panchorguy area nilai/sepang
<susahsebut> kita ada buka untuk jualan bagi orang perseorangan 
<susahsebut> tapi rasanya kena hadkan jumlah belian
<susahsebut> maybe
<susahsebut> mana ApOgEE ni
<penreturns> !ping ApOgEE 
<EggDrops> Compliance (penreturns) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.931 seconds from ApOgEE
<kaiserfarrell_> untuk uitm arau ping mypapit
<panchorguy> ambo mmg sokong.. ambo cam sedih bila budak2 student ambo lansung xkenal OS lain selain tetingkap.. 
<penreturns> kekekkeke
<susahsebut> amin007, selain anda saya dan ApOgEE  juga nak beli poster tu untuk collection
<susahsebut> cuma sedih sebab tak banyak
<ak47suk1> !ping ak47suk1 
<EggDrops> Compliance (ak47suk1) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.692 seconds from ak47suk1
<penreturns> <-- same
<susahsebut> kalau tak boleh beli banyak2
<susahsebut> :p
<panchorguy> bkalau ado poster cam nie senang ambo nak beri pengenalan kat student2 kolej ambo benda selain tingkap
<chengjk> kaiserfarrell_, nak bahagi2 ikut institute ker? atau satu payung under local community?
<kaiserfarrell_> ak rasa, kalo ak ada design tu ak boleh print free.. tapi x banyak
<penreturns> +1 kaiserfarrell_ 
<ApOgEE> yaya
<penreturns> utk sy 10 okey!
<kaiserfarrell_> nanti ak deal dgn unimap
<ApOgEE> ada orang panggil jap tadi
<chengjk> kaiserfarrell_, quota kau kat bilik media tu simpan untuk kami kat perlis ni...
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, perlu tetap harga untuk orang perseorangan beli dan perlu ada hadkah jumlah pembelian?
<panchorguy> kalau ader design ambo pun rasa leh hijack mesin photostate color print A3 nyer saiz
<penreturns> kekekekee
<penreturns> syok!
<susahsebut> design nanti CC kan boleh la apply untuk re-print bagi yang berminat untuk sebarkan
<kaiserfarrell_> cuma masalah kertas je la...
<panchorguy> leh jgk try bg sekeping 2 kat cyber cafe area nilai..
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: letak RM2.50 ok tak?
<kaiserfarrell_> a2 1 keping berapa?
<panchorguy> A2 lg besar dr A3 kan
<chengjk> +1 ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> ubuntu-my dapat RM1
<kaiserfarrell_> a3 sudey
<susahsebut> tinggi sikit la ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> rm2 untuk ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> sebab orang perseorangan ni
<panchorguy> ambo tgk kat kedai buku pun diorg jual belas2
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: pun boleh... harga market biasa poster A2 sekeping RM5 ke atas
<ak47suk1> letak harga market
<susahsebut> jadi harga rm3.50 untuk personal
<penreturns> ikot pada quantity la
<susahsebut> setuju ke?
<penreturns> yup
<susahsebut> waaa ada cadangan harga market
<penreturns> kite letak 5 ringgit pon bole
<panchorguy> kalau bwh rm5 utk komuniti ok tu
<penreturns> sbb bole wat tabung
<kaiserfarrell_> stiker a3 ak print rm4
<susahsebut> +1
<ApOgEE> itu poster tahapa-hapa tu, kalo poster band, pi tanya kat kedai muzik... kurang2 RM10
<penreturns> yup ApOgEE 
<penreturns> 5 sekeping - lebih tabung
<penreturns> bole wat global jam!
<ApOgEE> ya betul itu tuan penreturns 
<susahsebut> rm5 
<susahsebut> setuju semua?
<ak47suk1> ubucon :D
<penreturns> bape sgt pon
<penreturns> hehhehee
<ak47suk1> setuju
<penreturns> yeahh! ubucon! baru bincang ngan ApOgEE 
<penreturns> :D
<kaiserfarrell_> setutu
<kaiserfarrell_> kalo dapat print stiker poster a3 mmg terbaik,,..
<panchorguy> 5 utk ubuntu-my ke
<susahsebut> ok, saya setutu juga :D
<kaiserfarrell_> terus je tampal
<ApOgEE> kalo RM5, diorg bank-in RM10 dpt dua keping, huhuhu
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> da sah2 2 keping
<ApOgEE> cepat sikit habis 200 keping
<penreturns> hehehhee
<susahsebut> ApOgEE, perlu hadkan pembelian atau tak?
<susahsebut> harga setuju rm5
<ApOgEE> kalo 3.50 susah nak bagi belen
<penreturns> 2 keping la sorg
<susahsebut> +1
<penreturns> kecuali bundle
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju rm5
<ApOgEE> kalo 2.50 bleh dpt 4 keping
<penreturns> rase ok kot die nk jual blk ke ape ke
<lepat> rm10 3 keping
<ApOgEE> tapi 4 keping mau tampal katne tatau
<ak47suk1> promosi/bagi orang
<penreturns> RM 10 2 keping
<susahsebut> +1 promosi bagi orang
<ApOgEE> promosi kat blog
<susahsebut> aku pun ank cuba redah kat sini mana2 yang sesuai kasi promote
<penreturns> tabung penting... 
<ApOgEE> mintak tolong amanz promote
<panchorguy> pastikan bg kat org yg betul.. nt ke tong smph jgk nt
<ak47suk1> yep
<penreturns> tampal kan siap2
<penreturns> jgn bg
<penreturns> nanti wat alas ujan je
<ApOgEE> penreturns dan jomlinux pun boleh promote kat blog diorg kot
<susahsebut> kalau bagi mesti siap ambil gambar (bukan jualan)
<penreturns> boleh je
<susahsebut> gambar poster siap ditampal dalam makmal
<susahsebut> post dalam album di grup ubuntumy pesbuk
<penreturns> yeahhh
<susahsebut> untuk jualan suka pembeli nak buat apa kat poster tu
<penreturns> nanti ble update wiki , penyerahan poster
<susahsebut> yes!
<ak47suk1> +1
<susahsebut> report tu penting. :p
<ApOgEE> tapi jualan tu actually offtopic punya cerita... tajuk asal adalah awareness kat makmal komputer kolej/sekolah/IPTA/IPTS
<susahsebut> nak reapproval ni
<susahsebut> hahaha
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> yeahhh
<panchorguy> ambo sokong.. pertandingan bergambr ngan poster ubuntu tercreatif
<susahsebut> sebab tu tanya kalau nak pentingkan awareness better limitkan pembelian
<penreturns> kekekkeke
<penreturns> 2 keping 1 individu
<susahsebut> kalau xde limit aku nak beli sepuluh ni
<penreturns> settle
<ak47suk1> beli derma satu
<ak47suk1> beli satu derma satu
<penreturns> pon cun ak47suk1 
<penreturns> +9999999
<Akim> +1
<penreturns> tabung2!
<susahsebut> kurang faham beli 1 derma 1 tu macamana
<penreturns> kene naekkn sket ni loco
<penreturns> beli dengan harga 10 dapat sehelai
<susahsebut> ak47suk1, minta pencerahan
<penreturns> sehelai lg didermakan
<ApOgEE> tak perlu beli 1 derma 1, ini bukan jualan amal
<penreturns> wakakakkaka
<penreturns> pahale oohh
<susahsebut> bayar untuk 2 keping dapat 1 keping je?
<ak47suk1> macam tu susahsebut 
<susahsebut> LOL
<ApOgEE> hahaha... tak perlu rasanya
<penreturns> ikot tujuan asal la camtu
<ApOgEE> kalo jual RM5, dah untung banyak, silap2 dah cover modal printing semua dah
<kaiserfarrell_> sebenarnya.. kalo nak daptkan donation bolej team ubuntu-my datang IPTA/S buat training
<penreturns> ok RM10 2 keping
<ApOgEE> kalo jual RM5, 100 keping pun dah cover modal...
<amin007> kalau RM 5 tu kena datang kutip atau poslaju?
<susahsebut> untuk jual limitkan 100 kepin. 200 lagi untuk awareness. 
<susahsebut> siap jual 100 keping dah ada modal lagi untuk cetak kalau perlu
<susahsebut> amacam?
<kaiserfarrell_> ok
<penreturns> mana2 yg terbaek
<panchorguy> ambo mengikut suara ramai
<ApOgEE> kita sasarkan 100 makmal je dulu untuk awareness ni, sambil tu sapa nak beli, boleh beli... 
<ak47suk1> +1
<susahsebut> ok, noted.
<amin007> aku rasa biar buat awareness dulu
<susahsebut> 100 makmal = 100 keping
<chengjk> markas tuxdeperlis nak satu... hehehe...
<amin007> jadi ada 200 keping untuk dijual ya?
<susahsebut> 100 keping untuk dijual, 100 keping lagi untuk awreness (stock) :p
<ApOgEE> pastu sasaran cecah 100 makmal, kita boleh set target baru
<amin007> oh ada stok lagi...
<ApOgEE> berapa lebih yg tinggal tu
<ApOgEE> total print 300 keping
<ApOgEE> 100 target awal... jual kita limit 100 dulu
<ApOgEE> balance ada lagi 100, boleh guna kat events dan set new target makmal bila dah cecah 100
<susahsebut> +1 sangat setuju. 
<ApOgEE> satu IPTA/IPTS mungkin ada banyak makmal komputer... tak logik ada 1 makmal je
<susahsebut> oooo
 * susahsebut tak pernah masuk ipt
<amin007> betul2
<kaiserfarrell_> ya setuju
<ApOgEE> so, kira la berapa yg 'trojan' kita boleh tampal kat makmal2 tu semua
<amin007> upm aku rasa ada banyak makmal, 3 kot
<ApOgEE> yg penting, mesej kita sampai pada pengguna2 makmal
<susahsebut> +1
<ApOgEE> jangan dia tampal belakang pintu dah ler.. hahaha
<kaiserfarrell_> cari tempat strategik
<amin007> aku syor tanya wakil tu dia nak berapa?
<kaiserfarrell_> x semestinya makmal
<ApOgEE> kaiserfarrell_: ada tempat lain?
<amin007> papan kenyataan pun boleh apa
<kaiserfarrell_> library
<amin007> kat kolej kediaman
<ak47suk1> papan kenyataan takleh tampal lama2
<kaiserfarrell_> tempat kunjungan pelajar
<susahsebut> library pun cun
<Akim> depan cybercafe hehe..
<ApOgEE> +1 ak47suk1 
<kaiserfarrell_> guna contact ler
<kaiserfarrell_> deal dgn HEPA
<amin007> bagi aku biar "trojan" yang tentukan mana dia nak tampal
<amin007> kita hanya bagi ikut kouta
<susahsebut> yang penting ada gambar sebab yang tu free tak berbayar
<amin007> dah mcm haji pulak hehehe
<kaiserfarrell_> library tempat paling sesuai.. kalo boleh
<susahsebut> +1 library
<Akim> +1 library
<susahsebut> selain makmal komputer
<susahsebut> lebi besar audience 
<susahsebut> *lebih
<kaiserfarrell_> kalo boleh 1 poster ni boleh bagi impact yang besar
<kaiserfarrell_> tempat perlu la strategik
<amin007> masukkan qr code
<panchorguy> kalau kolej ambo makmal komputer la paling bz.. sentiasa padat ngan student.. library kosong
<ak47suk1> :)))
<penreturns> studio
<panchorguy> maklum la kolej kecik je
<amin007> kedai makan hehehe
<susahsebut> studio apakah itu penreturns 
<penreturns> biase dorg ni ade studio masing2
<penreturns> zaman sy xde pon
<penreturns> T..T
<ak47suk1> panchorguy, eden duduk dokek area desa jati ni jo
<susahsebut> rasanya better kita bagi untuk makmal komputer dan library je setiap sekolah/ipt
<susahsebut> kalau nak include kafetreia etc banyak sangat pulak kang untuk 1 ipt/sekolah
<susahsebut> setuju ke?
<susahsebut> ApOgEE,  dan yang lain2
<ak47suk1> setuju
<ak47suk1> makmal yg student selalu masuk je
<ak47suk1> macam U satu fakulti boleh ada dekat 10 makmal
<susahsebut> wah banyak tu
<kaiserfarrell_> setuju tu.. memang byk
<kaiserfarrell_> macam2 lab ada
<panchorguy> ak47suk1 dop situ jah ko.. 
<susahsebut> nanti terhad sangat pulak jumpah ipt yang kita boleh bagi kalau satu ipt dah ambik banyak sangat kan'
<susahsebut> *jumlah
<kaiserfarrell_> itu kena tanya tempat masing2
<ak47suk1> pilot projek ni kita bagi sikit je dulu
<panchorguy> kalau kat cn, kolej yg besar nilai kolej ngan inti.. kolej ambo kecik jah,. 
<susahsebut> ping! ApOgEE, 
<susahsebut> eh terbalik
<susahsebut> hahaha
<penreturns> hehehehe
<susahsebut> jadi wakil2 trojan horse yang sudah pasti panchorguy, saufiwahab, kaiserfarrell_ buat masa ni
<ak47suk1> !ping ApOgEE 
<penreturns> yeahhh
<EggDrops> Compliance (ak47suk1) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.606 seconds from ApOgEE
<penreturns> trojan tuh
<penreturns> hahhaha
<Akim> ehem2...
<susahsebut> sedang menunggu ApOgEE 
<amin007> kalau gitu open order dari ipt berapa dia org nak. kena tanya trojan laa
<susahsebut> rasanya xde lagi dah isu tentang poster ni
<amin007> dah nak tutup kah?
<amin007> ada isu lain?
<susahsebut> ye, trojan memainkan peranan dalam jumlah poster setiap ipt. tp limit 5/ipt sesuai kot. 
<ApOgEE> ...
<susahsebut> boleh dapat 20 ipt (perintis) 
<susahsebut> ada lagi 100 untuk awareness boleh dapat lagi 20 ipt
<amin007> buat dulu mana yang ada. dah popular nanti bagi lagi
<amin007> kan ada stok lebih kan?
<susahsebut> 100 jualan, 100 projek perintis 100 stock untuk selepas perintis
<susahsebut> oh, ada isu, tapi pasal jualan. nak tanya rm 10 / 2 keping tu siap dengan postal fee kah ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> penreturns: trojan sbb kita pakai org kita yg ada kat dlm IPT utk tampal sendiri poster tu... 
<penreturns> hehehehe
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: tak
<susahsebut> oooojadi kos pos berapa untuk 2 keping?
<penreturns> layann
<susahsebut> sebar besar kan poster
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: kalo ikutkan dlm RM6 kot poslaju
<susahsebut> 2 keping? kalau beli 10 kena 30rm?
<susahsebut> atau rm6 tu boleh masuk 10 keping sekali?
<ApOgEE> boleh
<susahsebut> oooo
<ApOgEE> asalkan tak lebih berat
<ApOgEE> 20 keping baru berapa gram pun
<susahsebut> maknanya rm6 tu boleh sampai 20 keping lah
<susahsebut> ok
<susahsebut> faham
<susahsebut> ada lagi isu pasal poster?
<susahsebut> bagaimana untuk set limit jumlah poster / ipt tu? sesuai/setuju ke?
<susahsebut> 5 keping/ipt
<ApOgEE> logik aku mengatakan sekitar RM6, kalo sampul (kadbod gulung poster supaya tak rosak) tu aku tak riki lagi
<susahsebut> kira nanti kena confirm semula la harga pos poji untuk kasi masuk keterangan 
<amin007> aku nak dtg ambil sendiri poster tu huhuhu
<susahsebut> aku pun :p
<amin007> atau boleh buat cod
<susahsebut> boleh mintak poji belanja makan nati hahaha
<amin007> ok3
<susahsebut> :p
<amin007> :D
<penreturns> gila kejap je tinggal 3 org
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> last2 tinggal pengrusi je
<fairuz_> :)
<amin007> lagi satu lepas tampal kat ipt tu tangkap gambar laa
<susahsebut> amin007, itu memang syarat
<susahsebut> itu la
<penreturns> :D
<susahsebut> penreturns, mana yang lain ni?
<susahsebut> senyap terus
<penreturns> hehehhee
<penreturns> ngorok
<fairuz_> tgk bola la tu
<amin007> aku nak masuk sekali dalam gambar tu boleh hehehe
<penreturns> lol
<susahsebut> boleh je amin007 
<susahsebut> hihi duta ubuntumy
<susahsebut> :p
<amin007> cantik
<fairuz_> bukan duta, maskot haha
<susahsebut> fairuz_ belum habis kerja ka?
<fairuz_> :p
<susahsebut> +1 maskot
<fairuz_> sabtu cuti, duk rilek2
<susahsebut> kena pakai maskot tenggiling
<susahsebut> hahaha
<ApOgEE> ok, ada lagi?
<susahsebut> tiada tuan
<susahsebut> oh, re-approval tu (pesan ejat)
<susahsebut> oh, re-approval tu (pesan dari ejat)
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ha, yg tu ko bikin topic, aku dah letak ko dlm chair
<ApOgEE> #chair susahsebut 
<meetingology> Current chairs: ApOgEE susahsebut
<susahsebut> err.. yang tu sekadar untuk bagitau pada semua kita ada approval bulan 11 ni
<susahsebut> exact date pun aku tak ingat
<susahsebut> cuma material untuk re-approval dah update sehingga bulan august kalau tak silap
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<susahsebut> cuma aktiviti dari bulan 7 hingga sekarang sangat kurang
<susahsebut> ini la aktiviti pertama 
<susahsebut> #topic re-approval ubuntu-my LoCo 
<susahsebut> x boleh pun
<penreturns> hahhaha
<susahsebut> jadi diharap dengan penyusunan semula team yang kita buat tadi ubuntu-my boleh lebih aktif di masa akan datang
<susahsebut> penreturns, jangan ketawa. serius
<amin007> jadi 2 topik ini selesai ya?
<susahsebut> haha
<penreturns> hehehe
<penreturns> kelaka
<penreturns> xboleh pon
<penreturns> kekeke
<susahsebut> ye selesai. topik re-approval pun dikira selesai
<susahsebut> boleh ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> ?
<penreturns> enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7nmE880dxk&feature=share
<susahsebut> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sat Sep 29 15:48:46 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.html
<susahsebut> boleh pulak
<penreturns> alhamdulillah
<penreturns> hehehehe
<susahsebut> dengki meetingology ni
<penreturns> lag kot
<susahsebut> penreturns,  mana ada awek dalam ni ko bagi lagu tu
<susahsebut> hahaha
<penreturns> hahahhaa
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ApOgEE> aku pun rasa nak gelak gak
<penreturns> wakakkaak
<ApOgEE> sedang membaca log
<ak47suk1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n8C4TCpdYlA
<ApOgEE> wakakakaka
<penreturns> saufi mintak log
<penreturns> kat mane ak47suk1 
<amin007> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials ini boleh cetak dan edar sendiri ker?
<amin007> ingat nak cari pendrive logo ubuntu
<susahsebut> boleh laaa. under CC kan sume tu
<ApOgEE> amin007: ko jual kat mana?
<penreturns> mmg bole p[on
<susahsebut> kaiserfarrell_,  masih adakah?
<amin007> masalah tak jumpa ini huhuhu
<amin007> aku nak jual kat pondok aku
<ak47suk1> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.moin.txt
<ak47suk1> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.html
<penreturns> tq boss
<kaiserfarrell_> ada
<darknite_> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (darknite_) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.94 seconds from darknite_
<mohamad_> salam
<mohamad_> apa yang korang borakkan kt sini
<ApOgEE> mohamad_: dah abes dah meeting
<ApOgEE> apasal lambat?
<mohamad_> haha...tlambat sikit...
<mohamad_> xper...
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: ada lagi ke?
<ApOgEE> ke dah offline
<chengjk> tu nama dia ada...
<chengjk> orang nya entah la...
<susahsebut> ada
<susahsebut> away kejap tadi kemas barang kat meja baru :p
<susahsebut> napa ApOgEE 
<chengjk> oh... meja diy
<susahsebut> darknite kena complaint dengan lubotu2
<susahsebut> kih3
<kInOzAwA> baru ada org menaip
<kInOzAwA> biasanya sunyi je.. hehe
<susahsebut> meeting biasa la meriah
<susahsebut> hihi
<ApOgEE> susahsebut: fb page ubuntu-my ada tak?
<penreturns> xde
<susahsebut> page xde 
<ApOgEE> kalo kita bikin satu amacam?
<ApOgEE> aku fikir FB page ni bagus utk marketing gak
<susahsebut> page untuk?
<penreturns> Ubuntu-my
<susahsebut> oooo
<penreturns> update ape2 yg baru dr wiki
<ApOgEE> untuk marketing, disamping ubuntu.com.my
<penreturns> loco blog
<ApOgEE> ya betul
<susahsebut> bagus jugak tu
<ApOgEE> mostly orang malaysia ni guna FB
<penreturns> yup
<susahsebut> kalau page smua orang boleh post ka dalam?
 * susahsebut x pernah buat page
<ApOgEE> aku ada tengok satu page Ubuntu Malaysia, tapi tatau sapa bikin
<penreturns> awareness campaign pon ble selit
<penreturns> cam nk wat event ke
<ApOgEE> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Malaysia/210368115663213
<ApOgEE> +1 penreturns 
<penreturns> gune api ble check sape admin kan
<penreturns> lupe da camne
<susahsebut> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Malaysia/210368115663213?ref=ts&fref=ts
<susahsebut> itu kan?
<susahsebut> eh lambat aku ni
<susahsebut> hahaha
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> hahahha
<penreturns> Pakai nama Ubuntu-my Loco Team
<susahsebut> tak boleh dapat pun
<penreturns> nape xdpt?
<susahsebut> query owner/admin 
<susahsebut> unknown
<susahsebut> unknown fields
<penreturns> bole je sy wat ni
<penreturns> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuMalaysiaLocoTeam
<susahsebut> bukan tak boleh buat page baru la
<susahsebut> tak boleh dapatkan owner page tu
<susahsebut> hihi
<susahsebut> wb ejat 
<penreturns> oooo
<susahsebut> baru balik keje
<susahsebut> ?
<ejat> + - la ... 
<ejat> amacam meeting td ? 
<penreturns> @ubuntu/member/ <-- bile nk dpt ni
<meetingology> penreturns: Error: "ubuntu/member/" is not a valid command.
<penreturns> hahhahaa
<susahsebut> ok, log http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.html
<penreturns> ...@ubuntu/member/ <-- bile nk dpt ni
<susahsebut> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.moin.txt
<susahsebut> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-my/2012/ubuntu-my.2012-09-29-13.15.moin.txt
<susahsebut> eh dalam meeting lagi ke?
<susahsebut> keluar meetingology pulak
<cikgu501> sunday morning
<penreturns> bkn2
<cikgu501> as salam
<penreturns> invalid command
<penreturns> :D
<cikgu501> :)
<penreturns> wasalam
<cikgu501> ping ApOgEE 
<susahsebut> wslm
<susahsebut> biasa kan lubotu yang marah2
<susahsebut> lubotu2
<cikgu501> sorry baru bgn
<penreturns> hehehhee
<susahsebut> hahaha
<cikgu501> pengsan td
<susahsebut> cikgu501, siap ni ya?
<cikgu501> hyperair: how dude
<susahsebut> *siapa
<penreturns> cikgu levis :D
<susahsebut> LOL
 * ejat pokes hyperair 
<penreturns> hehehee
<ejat> hyperair: i wish next time u apply the sponsorship
 * ejat pang jengcoil
<jengcoil> ejat: wake up
<ejat> pe kabar tuan jengcoil
<ejat> nak tdo nak 
<ejat> wake up pe nye 
<ejat> huhu 
 * jengcoil just woke up
<ejat> td layan indo mee burger ... 
<ejat> nyum2
<jengcoil> ejat: esk cuti kan
<jengcoil> :D
 * jengcoil layan dangdut ini mlm
<ejat> pergh 
<ejat> layan dangdut tu 
<penreturns> ejat, 
<ejat> wkend jerk la ade masa nak berehat .. 
<penreturns> sy nk letak name
<penreturns> next year blan 3
<penreturns> okey?
<ejat> itu pun nasib kalau ade keje .. kena keje jugak 
<shaifful> :)
<ejat> penreturns: kawin ? 
<jengcoil> ekekke
<penreturns> lol
 * ejat pang cikgu shaifful
<jengcoil> out meeting outcome
<penreturns> interview
<ejat> eh betul ker? 
<susahsebut> (y)
 * ejat pokes govatent
<ejat> how r u dude !
<penreturns> susahsebut,  xmo join ke
<jengcoil> hyperair: still @sg
<shaifful> sapa pang aku nih? hahaha. layan james bond japs
<susahsebut> not suitable. :)
<penreturns> ecehhhh
<ejat> uit malam nie ker 007
<jengcoil> wah james bond 2012
<penreturns> jg wiki lame da
<ejat> nickname baru ke or nick cari makan wahai cikgu501 :p
<ejat> mcm levis 501 jerk 
<penreturns> hahahhahhaa
<cikgu501> ejat: cari mkn pak
<cikgu501> ekekke
<ejat> uish2 
<ejat> nak ckpkan quota ke?
<ejat> penreturns: mcm nak beli messenger bag plak la 
<ejat> hoho
<penreturns> wewwww
<penreturns> masyukk
<penreturns> bape aribulan pegi?
<penreturns> kalo ade tempahan sy bg tau
<penreturns> igt nk gak bag tu
<penreturns> hahahaha
<penreturns> tp beg notebook tu la
<ejat> penreturns: belanja la i beg tu 
<penreturns> wahahaha
<ejat> kire charge perkhidmatan
<penreturns> i pon mintak mem blanje
<penreturns> nk tuntut
<penreturns> :D
<penreturns> wakakkaka
<ejat> pergh .. mem belanja tu 
<ejat> insya allah kalau x de halangan
<ejat> lepas raya haji
<ejat> 27 oct
<penreturns> aritu die nk beli kan hoodie tu
<penreturns> tp xde size
<penreturns> cantek
<ejat> sblom2 nie asyik kena tarikh hari raya jerk 
<penreturns> 26 sy holiday :D
<penreturns> 26 27 28
<ejat> pergh honeymoon china ? 
<penreturns> china ujung taun kot
<penreturns> xjd la taun ni
<penreturns> die bz sket... masok pojek baru
<ejat> tudia 
<ejat> project kite?
<ejat> hehe tetiba jerk "kite"
<penreturns> hehhehe tunggu
<penreturns> smlm ade bincang ngan ApOgEE  gak
<penreturns> tungguuuu
<govatent> hey ejat 
<ejat> govatent: not going this time ? 
<govatent> nope.
<ejat> govatent: chris going to be my roomie 
<govatent> I don't have the money
<penreturns> hehehehe
<govatent> oh wow. that's cool
<ejat> plan to have 2 night xtra .. before n after uds
<penreturns> Ubucon malaysia bila?
<govatent> nice
<ejat> penreturns: tau x per .. domain dah nak xpired 
<ejat> huhu
<penreturns> hahahahha
<penreturns> register da dekat setaun
<ejat> govatent: y dont u apply for sponsorship ?
<penreturns> wakakka
<govatent> I'll try for the next one 
<penreturns>  ejat stanby eh
<penreturns> blan 3
<ejat> govatent: ok good luck !!!
<penreturns> bg tau siap2 ni
<ApOgEE> uit
<ejat> penreturns: standby pe ? 
<ApOgEE> cikgu501: 
<penreturns> nk interview
<penreturns> :D
<ejat> ApOgEE: y dont u apply for the sponsorship?
<ejat> nape bulan 3? 
<ejat> next month pun bleh pe 
<ejat> ahaks
<penreturns> ckopkan 5k + rep
<ApOgEE> ejat: sponsorship apa tu boh?
<penreturns> http://askubuntu.com/users/71205/penreturn
<ejat> ApOgEE: UDS la 
<cikgu501> ApOgEE: teh tarik secawan
<penreturns> pasni da xmerase la ApOgEE 
<penreturns> sy dok pakai je sposorship tuh
<penreturns> :D
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ejat> ???
<ejat> askubuntu justify ke nak kena sponsor ? huhu (ayat jahat @ troll)
<cikgu501> sorry lewat gara2 ulek anak tertido
<ApOgEE> aku x tau sponsorship utk apa
<ejat> cikgu501: okie dookie 
<penreturns> ahahaha
<ApOgEE> oooo..
<penreturns> mostly skang sume pakai rep askubuntu okey join ubuntu member
<penreturns> :D
<ApOgEE> kawe lapar ni... nak gi makan jap
<ejat> member ok jerk 
<ejat> ApOgEE: makan jauh skit
 * ApOgEE away pi makan
<ejat> danau kota
<ejat> huhu leh join
<ApOgEE> makan kat umah je.. wife dah masak... tadi x sempat makan. sbb meeting
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<penreturns> untung ahh da kawen
<penreturns> :D
<ApOgEE> penreturns: cepat2 sikit
<penreturns> xlama da insyaallah
<ejat> wb govatent
<govatent> :) i had to reboot
<ejat> govatent: me too shortly .. 
<cikgu501> ping
<ejat> pong
<fairuz_> good luck penreturns :)
<penreturns> haaa
<fairuz_> ada satu team kat opis aku hari2 diorang pakai t-shirt ubuntu. Aku saspek diorang semua ubuntu members.
<penreturns> ooo
<penreturns> hehhehe
<penreturns> awak bile lg
<fairuz_> saya lambat la lagi 
<fairuz_> ilmu ubuntu takde
<penreturns> elehh
<penreturns> mcm2 da tau
<penreturns> cettt
<penreturns> die bukan pasal ilmu
<penreturns> pasal contribution je pon
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz_> contributiom. betul.
<fairuz_> *n
<penreturns> hehhehhee
<ejat> fairuz_: staff texas ? 
<ejat> tshirt yg mcm mana ? 
<ejat> kut2 team anda yang buat / test chip for atrix 
<ejat> hehe
<ejat> brb
<fairuz_> ejat: aah staff texas
<fairuz_> team generic linux
<ejat> fairuz_:  owh okie
<ejat> jengcoil: betul ke nak g makan kat danau ? 
<ejat> ahaks
<fairuz_> haha bawak2 ke tido la weh
<jengcoil> ekekeke
<jengcoil> ejat: aku mkn rohani aja
 * jengcoil roti bakar dpn lappy
<jengcoil> 10 11 okt ada KL
<ejat> jengcoil: ok .. 
<ejat> jengcoil: i ade summit 
<ejat> outsourcing summit
<jengcoil> huhu
<ejat> 2 hari 
<ejat> halus nye font small nie ... adeh 
<jengcoil> hitb?
<ejat> jengcoil: nope
<ejat> !google oursourcing summit 2012
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jengcoil> !google test
<jengcoil> ejat: london ka?
<ejat> jengcoil: KL
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> ujung bulan baru ke denmark 
<jengcoil> ahaks
<kInOzAwA> err senyap sudey
<kInOzAwA> tido time..
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-30
<mirol> nak tanya macam mane gune ubuntu nie
<mirol> hello
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> salam
<kInOzAwA> Wa'alaikummussalam w.b.t...
<mypapit> salam
<fairuz_> mypapit: wsalam
<fairuz_> tak tido lg mypapit?
<mypapit> fairuz_, belum tido lg
<mypapit> tp dalam proses la
<mypapit> nak baca magazine jap
<fairuz_> mypapit: oo
<mypapit> fairuz_, =)
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-23
<hazzd8> Test test
<excalibr> test berjaya
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-24
<excalibr> Helo kawan-kawan...
<excalibr> makan..makan
<fairuz> helo2
<romance> ooo makanlah
<excalibr> ye
<excalibr> ejat: anda di sana
<ejat> ade
 * ejat pang fairuz 
<excalibr> ejat sapa yg selia wiki ubuntu my
<excalibr> err boleh pm?
<romance> bow down to masters
<excalibr> masters no want to layan
<ejat> nape?
<fairuz> ejat: pong
<ejat> apa bikin
<romance> agaknya bila kerajaan nak cut bajet untuk pejabat ek, patut dah boleh beralih ke Linux, guna produk microsoft banyak kos
<excalibr> susah kot
<excalibr> opis kerajaan ramai org tua yg kalis pd perubahan :P
<romance> susah ke, China dah mula beralih ke Ubuntu
<romance> alah, buat kursus merepek boleh tiap2 bulan
<romance> takkan kursus Linux tak boleh
<fairuz> ejat: tgh struggle keja sket keke.. Apa bikin?
<fairuz> kursus merepek ape romance?
<ejat> fairuz, ooooo 
<ejat> xde buat per ... tgh mencari pekerjaan yg sesuai ... 
<ejat> ahaks 
<romance> kursus 6 sigma 
<romance> kahkah
<ejat> tudia 
<ejat> mantap 
<ejat> mahai tu 
<romance> mahai pun bukan praktikal 
<romance> teori, buang masa
<fairuz> ejat: Nak shift lagi ke hehe
<fairuz> nak ikut jugak :D
<ejat> mana pernah shift bang oii 
<mypapit> wtf wtff!!!!!
<mypapit> wtf ejat !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ejat> woot woot
<mypapit> w00t
<ejat> nak bersemayam sebentar
<ejat> elo tuan susahsebut 
<susahsebut> elo jat. selamat malam. lama dah tak masuk sini
<susahsebut> hehe
<excalibr> susahsebut terr
<susahsebut> excalibr: ahmad albab/blitz eh?
<excalibr> iyer saya
<ejat> lama x meriah mcm nie kan mypapit susahsebut 
<ejat> kite kena start balik la 
<ejat> kang x pepasal terfakap time nak renewal loco 
<ejat> aritu nak volunteer calon diri utk loco council .. tp takut x boleh bagi commitment ... skrang bz kerja .. and looking for work that relate to OSS again .. 
 * ejat pang cikgu mypapit 
<susahsebut> +1 jat. aku sedia je bantu yang mana termampu. cuma kalau nak co-host dan hadir event macam yang lepas agak kurang mampu tahun ini. 
<ejat> owh tu la .. 
<ejat> tahun lepas nasib baik la anda ade 
<ejat> xde turun kl dah ker skrang nie ? 
<susahsebut> buat masa ni belum ada. tahun ni dari awal tahun rasanya baru ada 5-6 kali je turun. 
<ejat> owh .. rindu the fresh meat ... ahaks
<ejat> steak pun sodap 
<susahsebut> hehe, tahun depan mudah2an rezeki murah boleh buat lagi
<susahsebut> jadi ni agak2 bila kita nak buat 1st 2013 meeting ni ejat? hehe dah masuk 4th quarter 2013 pun. masih belum ada official meeting untuk tahun ni
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> gila la 
<ejat> 1st ? 
<ejat> pergh .. 
<ejat> nie sudah masalah negara nie 
<susahsebut> kalau re-approval paling risau nak jawab tentang road map la. hehe
<ejat> roadmap tu dah satu hal .. 
<ejat> activity mana ? 
<mypapit> oooo
<susahsebut> activity tahun ni baru ada satu kan
<susahsebut> aku belum update pun
<mypapit> ye
<susahsebut> adeh
<mypapit> dah nk abis thn
<susahsebut> kelupaan lak
<mypapit> huhu
<susahsebut> oh, 19/10 ni ada satu lagi event hosted oleh amin
<ejat> owh oke la kalau ade ... 
<ejat> nampak nye .. kena mintak gambar kat jipangmenjerit la .. aku buat lunch meetup kat putrajaya ngn tajul n jipang
<mypapit> ooh
<ejat> asyik owh owh owh owh ja sifu mypapit nie
<ejat> bile la mypapit leh join meetup 
<ejat> susahsebut, cakap pasal meetup .. lapau mcd la plak 
<ejat> bukan setakat activity freeze .. portal pun x up2date .. semua layan fb group jerk 
<susahsebut> oh, bila tu buat meetup kat putrajaya
<ejat> susahsebut, so called "meetup" 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> lunch meetup
<ejat> 3 org jerk 
<ejat> wakakaka
<susahsebut> hehe janji ada gambar boleh la. selit je la dalam aktiviti. 
<susahsebut> tajul xde ke malam ni
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> try la pokes kat fb 
<ejat> huhu pancing org suma kat fb 
<hazzdeath> yau
<susahsebut> yau
<susahsebut> :p
<hazzdeath> gagakhitam?
<hazzdeath> haha
<hazzdeath> serendah linux mna?
<susahsebut> kat serendah
<susahsebut> ekeke
<hazzdeath> owh..haha.. ingtkn kat setapak
<mypapit> .tm.net.my?? wow klasik
<mypapit> sux sux
<ejat> jap .. brb ....
<mypapit> wow
<mypapit> pakai vhost siout - ejat 
 * ejat back 
<mypapit> just like early millenieum
<hazzdeath> nice
<hazzdeath> hehe
<ejat> mypapit : lol .. 
<ejat> x pakai vhost pun .. 
<hazzdeath> sila beri tunjuk ajar
<ejat> cheatcode skit sbb pakai YES
<mypapit> ooo
<hazzdeath> jadi apa perkembangan loco team skg?
<hazzdeath> org baru ni
<ejat> ????
<ejat> x de perkembangan .. :(
<hazzdeath> sygnya...
<susahsebut_> 19/10 ada meetup/release party 13.10 di TBS excalibr hazzdeath  kasi join sekali
<susahsebut_> hazzdeath, sape ye?
<hazzdeath> ada free cd x?
<hazzdeath> haha
<hazzdeath> mls nak download
<susahsebut_> kena tanya ejat 
<susahsebut_> haha
<ejat> cd ade lagi ker ? 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> kena set dalam otak nie 
<ejat> event 19 nie 
<hazzdeath> kna burn sndiri la
<ejat> adeh .. 
<hazzdeath> haha
<hazzdeath> jgn lupa share kat fb..
<hazzdeath> nak tgk jgk..
<hazzdeath> xda rezeki kot nak join lg..
<susahsebut_> hazzdeath, fb id apa?
<hazzdeath> fb.com/hazzdeath
<hazzdeath> k la, mo mlukis dlu..
<hazzdeath> out2..
<hazzdeath> salam guys
<susahsebut_> wslm
<ejat> dah sunyi sepi la plak 
<mypapit> ada2
<mypapit> td ada isu sikit
<mypapit> ejat, nnt ai turun kl
<mypapit> bulan 12
<mypapit> ejat, tunggu u turun sp/jitra dulu
<mypapit> ejat, meetup kat sana
<ejat> owh okie 
<ejat> tgh nak fikir nak terbang ke drive nie 
<ejat> kalau terbang .. nak jalan2 payah .. melainkan u bawak jalan2
<ejat> huhu mcm i bawak u jalan2
<mypapit> ok jgk
<mypapit> harap2 kat jitra la
<mypapit> :p
<mypapit> ejat, kalau kat jitra byk sikit spot
<mypapit> ejat, boleh turun alor setar sekali
<mypapit> smpai kepagi pun xpe
<mypapit> sp pun ok jgk, tp kena standby gps sikit
<ejat> c00l … 
<ejat> waze ? 
<ejat> u kan ade .. 
<ejat> y me ? 
<ejat> wakakakakakakaka
<mypapit> waze pn ok, tp baik ada garmin set
<mypapit> haha
<mypapit> waze kurang tepat kalau navigate
<ejat> papago ade dalam ipong 
<mypapit> ya, papagomo pun ok
<ejat> mamapay
 * ejat pang mypapit__
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-26
<excalibr> angch: rsync ni, in any case, memang kena specify source-dir utk di backup ke?
<angch> excalibr, ?
<angch> excalibr, yes..?
<excalibr> aku guna --include-from utk bagi dia baca pattern dari file..tapi rsync tak copy apa-apa kalau aku tak specify source-dir
<excalibr> persoalannya ialah..kenapa perlu specify sourcedir bila kita dah supply dia dgn pattern list
<angch> pattern list =filter
<angch> kena appy source against filter.
<angch> pattern list != senarai file untuk rsync
<angch> s/appy/apply/
<excalibr> senarai file pun sama..aku guna --files-from= tapi kena specify src-dir juga
 * excalibr pening baca man rsync
<angch> excalibr, sorry, can't help. /me man rsync juga
<excalibr> oh bila guna files-from, rsync nak anchor path files dlm list tu ke src-dir
<angch> better bagi contoh
<excalibr> ni contoh backup list
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=1rEBFGE2
<angch> command line lah
<angch> "The filenames that are read from the FILE are all relative to the source dir -- any leading slashes are removed and no ".." references are allowed to go higher than the source dir.  For example, take this command:
<angch>                  rsync -a --files-from=/tmp/foo /usr remote:/backup"
<angch> aka semua /etc/foo/bar akan jadi etc/foo/bar
<angch> dalam list u.
<angch> so kena specify source of "/"
<angch> aka rsync --files-from=your.txt / $dest
<excalibr> ah yes..
<excalibr> option files-from ni hanya utk literal matching ke..bila backuplist ada wildcard, rsync terus halt
<excalibr> seems so.. "Using  this  option  allows  you to specify the exact list of files to transfer.."
<angch> relative links
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-28
<kudaterbang> Hi, guys :)
<excalibr> Hi kudaterbang
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-29
<ejat> ak47suk1, apa bikin 
<ejat> turun kl jom minum lepak 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> or makan lunch 
<ak47suk1> line slow pulak hari ni
<ak47suk1> hujung minggu depan kat nur lembah pongsun
<ak47suk1> family day alumni infosec usim
<ak47suk1> bila nak bikin irc meeting?
 * ak47suk1 lunch pasta hari ni. sendiri masak :D
<excalibr> hebat..masak sendiri
<ak47suk1> slow gila maxis hari ni
<excalibr> maxis bukan ke hari2 slow
<excalibr> ke digi
<ak47suk1> biasa laju je
<ak47suk1> 700-800 KBps standard
<mypapit> hmm
<Saufiwahab> Assalamualaikum dan selamat petang semua =) 
<ak47suk1> waalaikumussalam
<ak47suk1> dah ada kat Sarawak ke Saufiwahab ?
<Saufiwahab> ada sini aje bro..
<ak47suk1> ooo
<Saufiwahab> Belaga.. bandar terdekat Bintulu... 2-3jam perjalanan...
<Saufiwahab> =D
<ak47suk1> fuh jauh
<ak47suk1> naik bot ke 4x4?
<Saufiwahab> jauh juga.. tp dah terbiasa.. he he he
<Saufiwahab>  naik kereta boleh..
<Saufiwahab> jalan tar sampai rumah..
<ak47suk1> i see
<Saufiwahab> cuma ada kilometer2 yg rosak teruk akibat lori balak
<ak47suk1> meetingology, 
<Saufiwahab> 4x4 naiki nak g bandar kecil belaga.. 
<ak47suk1> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Saufiwahab> haha jalan macam roller coaster
<ak47suk1> lori confirm lebih muatan
<ak47suk1> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ak47suk1> lubotu2
<ak47suk1> @meetingology 
<meetingology> ak47suk1: Error: "meetingology" is not a valid command.
<Saufiwahab> tahu xper bro..
<ak47suk1> @help
<meetingology> ak47suk1: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ak47suk1> @log
<meetingology> ak47suk1: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ak47suk1> @whoami
<meetingology> ak47suk1: I don't recognize you.
<ejat> owner kena @
<ejat> tu jerk 
<ejat> brb reboot
<lengchai> aop please
<lengchai> ekekeke
<ak47suk1> lol
<excalibr> nak jugak
<ejat> ???
<ejat> ak47suk1, apa bikin 
<excalibr> ejat: ko guna macos lagi ke
<excalibr> upload font boleh tak
<ejat> nape ek ? 
<ejat> dload jerk la 
 * ejat blurr jap .. 
 * ejat tgk mood .. nak pakai OS pe .. 
<excalibr> smart gile font monospace dia
<excalibr> Monaco kan
<ejat> w8 , osx, saucy .. 
<excalibr> peh..kalau aku mesti serabut kepala nak sync sync lepas tu
<excalibr> keke
<ejat> sync ? x serabut pun .. all in one place 
<ejat> xs all the same file 
<excalibr> sync profile apps..
<excalibr> browser etc
<excalibr> mac os ada package manager ke
<ejat> semua dah tidoq ka ? 
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-22
<adga> hello
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-25
<ejat> papit 
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-26
<excalibr> papat ejat papit papat ejat
<excalibr> can you 2 say something else :P
<ejat> excalibr: sux sux boom papitfx
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-25
<UbuntuMY4> extremelyanonymous was added by: extremelyanonymous
<UbuntuMY4> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> #Ubuntu 18.10 - code named the 🌠 Cosmic Cuttlefish is just around the corner 🎉. So it's time to welcome the new wallpaper that'll be swimming to your desktop soon! 🌊 https://t.co/8e8GttW9G4
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-26
<UbuntuMY4> mfikriz23 was added by: mfikriz23
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-27
<UbuntuMY4> <elaniaresources> Fwd from elaniaresources: Salam Perak Technology. Kepada penduduk di Negeri Perak yang ingin mempelajari berkenaan Internet of Things yang sedang popular diperkatakan berkenaan penggunaannya dalam Revolusi Industri 4.0. Anda boleh mempelajari peralatan penting dalam menjayakan Internet of Things iaitu sebuah komputer ultra kecil bersaiz kad kredit bernama Raspberry Pi Zero.   Untuk mengetahui apa itu Raspberry Pi Zero, jom
<UbuntuMY4> sertai Perak Technology Session ini yang akan diadakan pada ketetapan seperti berikut:  Tajuk: Raspberry Pi Zero - Single Board Computer  Tarikh: 27 Oktober 2018  Masa: 2 hingga 6 petang  Lokasi: Hz Rental Resources Seri Manjung  Bayaran: RM10 (tinggal 6 seat sahaja)  Peralatan: Raspberry Pi Zero W akan disediakan (ditaja oleh Cytron Technologies)  Untuk mendaftar sebagai peserta, sila sertai Group Telegram http://telegram.me/peraktechnology atau terus
<UbuntuMY4> mendaftar di http://raspberrypizero.eventbrite.com  Sekiranya anda menghadapi masalah dalam mendaftar di Eventbrite, sila hubungi Elania Resources di http://telegram.me/elaniaresources atau Whatsapp kami di 0185755661.
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-28
<UbuntuMY4> <Ahmad> Fwd from elaniaresources: Salam Perak Technology. Kepada penduduk di Negeri Perak yang ingin mempelajari berkenaan Internet of Things yang sedang popular diperkatakan berkenaan penggunaannya dalam Revolusi Industri 4.0. Anda boleh mempelajari peralatan penting dalam menjayakan Internet of Things iaitu sebuah komputer ultra kecil bersaiz kad kredit bernama Raspberry Pi Zero.   Untuk mengetahui apa itu Raspberry Pi Zero, jom sertai Perak
<UbuntuMY4> Technology Session ini yang akan diadakan pada ketetapan seperti berikut:  Tajuk: Raspberry Pi Zero - Single Board Computer  Tarikh: 27 Oktober 2018  Masa: 2 hingga 6 petang  Lokasi: Hz Rental Resources Seri Manjung  Bayaran: RM10 (tinggal 6 seat sahaja)  Peralatan: Raspberry Pi Zero W akan disediakan (ditaja oleh Cytron Technologies)  Untuk mendaftar sebagai peserta, sila sertai Group Telegram http://telegram.me/peraktechnology atau terus mendaftar di
<UbuntuMY4> http://raspberrypizero.eventbrite.com  Sekiranya anda menghadapi masalah dalam mendaftar di Eventbrite, sila hubungi Elania Resources di http://telegram.me/elaniaresources atau Whatsapp kami di 0185755661.
#ubuntu-my 2019-09-27
<faizul> hi mypapit 
